# Verona - Milan: 8 maggio 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Verona - Milan, terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. I rossoneri devono difendere il vantaggio di due punti sull'Inter (che giocherà prima del Milan). Si gioca domenica 8 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Verona

Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45

*Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano*


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Verona - Milan, terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. I rossoneri devono difendere il vantaggio di due punti sull'Inter (che giocherà prima del Milan). Si gioca domenica 8 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Verona
> 
> Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Bruttissime sensazioni.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2022)

Per qualche motivo sono convinto che la partita più difficile fosse quella di oggi. Certo, è anche impossibile dover avere ogni volta 300 occasioni per fare un gol, quel difetto terrificante dell'attacco scarso (perché è scarso, inutile girarci intorno) in 3 partite lo paghi.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per qualche motivo sono convinto che la partita più difficile fosse quella di oggi. Certo, è anche impossibile dover avere ogni volta 300 occasioni per fare un gol, quel difetto terrificante dell'attacco scarso (perché è scarso, inutile girarci intorno) in 3 partite lo paghi.


Per me quella con l'Atalanta. Loro come al solito giocano bene e i gol li fanno.
E' una stagione strana, ne possono fare 3 come prenderne 3.
Poi l'ultima con il Sassuolo in casa loro... mi sembra proprio messa li di proposito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

ce la stanno gufando tutti con sta "Fatal Verona Episodio Terzo"


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per qualche motivo sono convinto che la partita più difficile fosse quella di oggi. Certo, è anche impossibile dover avere ogni volta 300 occasioni per fare un gol, quel difetto terrificante dell'attacco scarso (perché è scarso, inutile girarci intorno) in 3 partite lo paghi.


Soprattutto un gol prima o poi lo prendi, e per noi segnarne due nella stessa partita è un'utopia.


----------



## Gamma (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Verona - Milan, terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. I rossoneri devono difendere il vantaggio di due punti sull'Inter (che giocherà prima del Milan). Si gioca domenica 8 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Verona
> 
> Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo vincere, ci sono troppi schiaffi da dare a giornali, addetti ai lavori, tifosi ecc.

Dobbiamo tenere duro, ogni partita che faremo sarà la più difficile, è la dura verità, ma manca poco, troppo poco per mollare la presa.

Abbiamo una settimana per lavorare, testa al Verona e neutralizziamoli.
Abbiamo il coltello dalla parte del manico e non dobbiamo assolutamente perderlo.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Soprattutto un gol prima o poi lo prendi, e per noi segnarne due nella stessa partita è un'utopia.


Esatto. Ci sono lacune troppo evidenti per reggere a lungo. Robe arcinote (catena di destra, in generale TUTTO l'attacco).


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Questa è importantissima. Uno perchè l'Inter si ritroverà sicuramente davanti a noi visto che con l'Empoli passeggeranno, poi perchè hanno subito dopo la finale di Coppa Italia e poi la partita con il Cagliari. Se per quale strana ragione la Salernitana vince con il Cagliari sarà durissima per loro quella partita.


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ci sono lacune troppo evidenti per reggere a lungo. Robe arcinote (catena di destra, in generale TUTTO l'attacco).


Bisogna affidarsi alla giocata del singolo. Pregare per Leao, Theo o un tiro da fuori. Perché altrimenti non si segna. Ci mancano anche circa 5 gol da calcio d'angolo che risolverebbero tanti guai. Già avere un Barak sulla trequarti e un Politano a destra ci avrebbe cambiato la vita.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Verona - Milan, terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. I rossoneri devono difendere il vantaggio di due punti sull'Inter (che giocherà prima del Milan). Si gioca domenica 8 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Verona
> 
> Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Sperando non ce ne sia bisogno, ma se dovessimo usare il "bonus" pareggio io me lo giocherei con il verona


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bisogna affidarsi alla giocata del singolo. Pregare per Leao, Theo o un tiro da fuori. Perché altrimenti non si segna. Ci mancano anche circa 5 gol da calcio d'angolo che risolverebbero tanti guai. Già avere un Barak sulla trequarti e un Politano a destra ci avrebbe cambiato la vita.


Ed è proprio per questo che vedo sempre l'Inter favorita. Loro almeno un gol lo fanno sempre, noi prima dobbiamo sbagliare prima altre 300 occasioni. Stare sempre lì a sperare che qualcuno la butti dentro... buonanotte


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Corsi e ricorsi storici, ci abbiamo perso due scudetti con sti scappati di casa.
Bastonarli senza appello, quanto ci farebbe bene un bel 3-0 senza appello.
Dovremmo cercare di mandare i perdazzurri a giocare la finale di coppa con in testa la pressione di essere ancora dietro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Assurdo non giocare in contemporanea. Che siano maledetti.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2022)

abbiamo vinto a Verona forse una volta sola in 15 anni. 
la partita più dura delle ultime 3


----------



## Mauricio (1 Maggio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> abbiamo vinto a Verona forse una volta sola in 15 anni.
> la partita più dura delle ultime 3


2021 e 2019 negli ultimi 3 anni. Non mi pare tragica come statistica, anzi!


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Io nonostante sia qui in Veneto non vado a vederla. L'ultima volta che sono andato abbiamo perso 3-0 e ogni volta che vedo una partita del Milan allo stadio non vinciamo mai.
Quindi per rispetto di tutti voi mi risparmio questi soldi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Ieri ho visto la partita del verona contro il cagliari.
Niente di chè,poi contro di noi potrebbero giocarla alla morte,ma più della fiorentina (per me) non possono fare.

Da non sottovalutare ma le partite più toste sono le ultime 2.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Io farei per tutta la settimana allenamenti di tiro in porta ai vari Diaz, Giroud, Leao e piedi a banana vari.


----------



## Gamma (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io nonostante sia qui in Veneto non vado a vederla. L'ultima volta che sono andato abbiamo perso 3-0 e ogni volta che vedo una partita del Milan allo stadio non vinciamo mai.
> Quindi per rispetto di tutti voi mi risparmio questi soldi.



Mamma mia, fu una delle partite più brutte del tempo recente, un'agonia.


----------



## Sam (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto la partita del verona contro il cagliari.
> Niente di chè,poi contro di noi potrebbero giocarla alla morte,ma più della fiorentina (per me) *non possono fare*.
> 
> Da non sottovalutare ma le partite più toste sono le ultime 2.


Il problema non è ciò che non possono fare loro, ma ciò che non riusciamo a fare noi.


----------



## Marco T. (1 Maggio 2022)

Troppo pessimismo ragazzi, nonostante le lacune abbiamo vinto a Roma ed oggi. Si sottovaluta il carattere dei ragazzi. Vi ricordate l’anno scorso tutti ormai sicuri che la Champions era sfumata? E poi vattela la Juve in casa loro e l’Atalanta? Anche quest anno tireranno fuori le vittorie . Io ci credo


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Maggio 2022)

Questi giocano e giocano anche bene mi fa molta paura, se devo scegliere preferisco perdere punto con loro che quei maiali dell'Atalanta

Abbiamo una partita peggio dell'altra, tutte squadre che giocano e corrono mentre i nati dopo a parte il Cagliari giocano con gente senza obiettivi.

Maledetti noi maledetta sfortuna e maledetti arbitri


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema non è ciò che non possono fare loro, ma ciò che non riusciamo a fare noi.



Sicuramente,ma se non riusciamo a farlo,dipenderà solo e soltanto da noi.
Sarebbe bastato non fare minchiate contro bologna e torino


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Verona - Milan, terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. I rossoneri devono difendere il vantaggio di due punti sull'Inter (che giocherà prima del Milan). Si gioca domenica 8 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Verona
> 
> Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Il Verona ce ne ha già fatti perdere due di scudetti, basta adesso, eh?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questi giocano e giocano anche bene mi fa molta paura, se devo scegliere preferisco perdere punto con loro che quei maiali dell'Atalanta
> 
> Abbiamo una partita peggio dell'altra, tutte squadre che giocano e corrono mentre i nati dopo a parte il Cagliari giocano con gente senza obiettivi.
> 
> Maledetti noi maledetta sfortuna e maledetti arbitri


Meglio di no, se vinciamo qui poi quando noi giocheremo con l'Atalanta l'Inter avrà una partita vera a Cagliari e soprattutto subito dopo la finale di Coppa Italia che magari speriamo perdano ai rigori.
Ci vuole la migliore Juventus possibile, Allegri una cosa buona potrebbe farla visto che si son fatti fregare pure nel Conad Stadium contro di questi.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2022)

Se ci vogliono fregare (e lo vorrebbero) la partita giusta è quella di Verona, anche perché sono senza vergogna e ripetere la porcata del '90 nello stesso stadio sarebbe schifosamente arrogante. Ecco, io la porcata decisiva me la aspetto proprio a Verona, manca solo un nuovo Lo Bello jr per il delitto perfetto all'insegna del "noi facciamo quello che ci pare alla faccia vostra". 
Me lo ricordo bene quel giorno ormai abbastanza lontano, non so quanta roba spaccai, di tutto.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se ci vogliono fregare (e lo vorrebbero) la partita giusta è quella di Verona, anche perché sono senza vergogna e ripetere la porcata del '90 nello stesso stadio sarebbe schifosamente arrogante. Ecco, io la porcata decisiva me la aspetto proprio a Verona, manca solo un nuovo Lo Bello jr per il delitto perfetto all'insegna del "noi facciamo quello che ci pare alla faccia vostra".
> Me lo ricordo bene quel giorno ormai abbastanza lontano, non so quanta roba spaccai, di tutto.


Anche perchè oramai si parla ovunque già di Fatal Verona.
Se poi pensiamo che non c'è 2 senza 3... ALE'


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

Per vincere questo campionato bisogna fare gol su azione, perché ogni minimo dubbio è a sfavore nostro e a favore loro. Detto questo senza “trucchi” il Milan ha la forza di battere Verona-Atalanta-Sassuolo ma si sa, che in un campionato non vinci mai solo con il bel gioco ma contano un sacco gli episodi è quelli oggi non li abbiamo è questo è un Handikap. Quindi per finire: quando la gente dice che il Milan deve fare 3-4 gol è assolutamente falso!! purtroppo quest’anno c’è questo Handikap è se dovessimo perderlo non sarà assolutamente colpa di allenatore è giocatori ma da fattori esterni


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2022)

Pensare SOLO a giocare BENE e SEGNARE siii per carita DOBBIAMO SEGNARE!!

Ps. Proverei Rebic al posto di Giroud


----------



## Tobi (2 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, fu una delle partite più brutte del tempo recente, un'agonia.


Gattuso allenatore


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Pensare SOLO a giocare BENE e SEGNARE siii per carita DOBBIAMO SEGNARE!!
> 
> Ps. Proverei Rebic al posto di Giroud


Se Ante fosse disponibile per giocare almeno 60 minuti lo metterei pure io al posto di Giroud


----------



## diavolo (2 Maggio 2022)

Le partite più difficili erano contro Lazio e Fiorentina.Verona e Sassuolo sono già in vacanza. Resta l'Atalanta ma con loro potremmo spendere il jolly pareggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2022)

Sto già in ansia


----------



## sunburn (2 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se Ante fosse disponibile per giocare almeno 60 minuti lo metterei pure io al posto di Giroud


Quest’anno Rebic ci deve ancora una partita sontuosa. Idem Ibra.
Che si mettano d’accordo e ci portino 6 punti nelle prossime due.
Poi per l’ultima ci pensiamo.
Se poi una tra Empoli e Cagliari o entrambe vogliono farci regali inaspettati, a caval donato…


----------



## sunburn (2 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto già in ansia


Siam tornati ai tempi del campionato di Zac e delle vigilie cariche di tensione prima delle finali. Emozioni tanto forti quanto dolci. Grazie Ragazzi! 
Ora non fate scherzi…


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Certo che quello juventino di Tudor un regalo potrebbe anche farcelo.
A noi mai un regalo, ma neanche regalo, un minimo di fortuna. Anche per sbaglio ogni tanto dico, se un dio esiste


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Le partite più difficili erano contro Lazio e Fiorentina.Verona e Sassuolo sono già in vacanza. Resta l'Atalanta ma con loro potremmo spendere il jolly pareggio.


Si ma figurati se vanno in vacanza. Non vedono l'ora di "contare qualcosa". Figurati se il Sassuolo l'ultima in casa non vuole entrare nella storia per aver fatto perdere lo scudetto al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2022)

Con le palle ragazzi! Animo!


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma figurati se vanno in vacanza. Non vedono l'ora di "contare qualcosa". Figurati se il Sassuolo l'ultima in casa non vuole entrare nella storia per aver fatto perdere lo scudetto al Milan.


Tra l'altro chissà perché, il Sassuolo ci odia profondamente


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro chissà perché, il Sassuolo ci odia profondamente


Non hanno fatto sconti a nessuno quest'anno. Hanno vinto praticamente contro tutte le big, Atalanta compresa.
Si sono scansati solo con il Napoli.

Non ci salviamo neanche con un pareggio, se poco poco giochiamo per non perderla la perdiamo sicuro.


----------



## bmb (2 Maggio 2022)

Obiettivamente tira un'aria bruttissima. Ieri ci è andata bene perché il rigore negato a Leao era sull'1-0 e siamo riusciti a vincere con le nostre forze nonostante Maleh doveva finire sotto la doccia due volte nei 15' iniziali. Per una volta le decisioni arbitrali non sono riuscite a scalfirci. Però se continuiamo a tenere i risultati in bilico fino alla fine prima o poi ce lo infileranno su bello duro. Non rovinatevi la salute per un campionato deciso da settembre nella stanza dei bottoni. O ci ritroviamo 3-0 il primo tempo o non la vinceremo mai.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Aperta la vendita libera dei biglietti e già tutti finiti ragazzi.....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Aperta la vendita libera dei biglietti e già tutti finiti ragazzi.....


Settore ospiti? Mi sa che vedremo altri 10-15 mila milanisti a Verona.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Settore ospiti? Mi sa che vedremo altri 10-15 mila milanisti a Verona.


Disponibile.

Ragazzi perdonatemi ma non ce l'ho fatta.

Ho comprato i biglietti....
Non si vince mai quando vado allo Stadio. Però vi dico una cosa, sono andato a San Siro in Milan - Chievo 2-2 e vincemmo lo scudetto.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non hanno fatto sconti a nessuno quest'anno. Hanno vinto praticamente contro tutte le big, Atalanta compresa.
> Si sono scansati solo con il Napoli.
> 
> Non ci salviamo neanche con un pareggio, se poco poco giochiamo per non perderla la perdiamo sicuro.


ma non è vero con il napoli ci hanno pareggiato all'andata..andremo a sassuolo e vinceremo..ma forse non sarà necessario perchè non so sel'inter dopo la finale di coppa italia vincerà agevolmente a cagliari
comunque all'inizio di pioli dovevamo vincere a sassuolo per preliminari di europa league ed abbiamo vinto..non facciamo diventare il sassuolo il liverpool


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2022)

Penso che questa possiamo vincerla e passare la nostra ultima giornata da capolista.
Il sogno lo spezzerà il maledetto Gasperson.


----------



## El picinin (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Aperta la vendita libera dei biglietti e già tutti finiti ragazzi.....


 provato anche io alle 11 soldi out nel settore ospiti,e rimasto qualcosa nelle tribune.


----------



## El picinin (2 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa possiamo vincerla e passare la nostra ultima giornata da capolista.
> Il sogno lo spezzerà il maledetto Gasperson.


 io penso che con Gasperson festeggeremo il tricolore


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> provato anche io alle 11 soldi out nel settore ospiti,e rimasto qualcosa nelle tribune.


Ho comprato appena hanno aperto il botteghino alla vendita libera, c'era anche la coda e allora mi sono collegato un po' prima.
Comunque del settore ospiti era rimasta la parte più alta purtroppo.
Però sono contento, saremo in tanti, sicuramente sarà pieno di veronesi che tifano Milan e che andranno a vedere la partita (se cosi non fosse lo stadio sarebbe pieno in ogni partita, e invece...).


----------



## El picinin (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ho comprato appena hanno aperto il botteghino alla vendita libera, c'era anche la coda e allora mi sono collegato un po' prima.
> Comunque del settore ospiti era rimasta la parte più alta purtroppo.
> Però sono contento, saremo in tanti, sicuramente sarà pieno di veronesi che tifano Milan e che andranno a vedere la partita (se cosi non fosse lo stadio sarebbe pieno in ogni partita, e invece...).


 io mi sono connesso alle 10,dopo 40 minuti di coda finito tutto.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> io mi sono connesso alle 10,dopo 40 minuti di coda finito tutto.


Io mi sono connesso 10 minuti prima delle 10, ho fatto la coda brevissima e cosi alle 10 e qualche minuto ero dentro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> abbiamo vinto a Verona forse una volta sola in 15 anni.
> la partita più dura delle ultime 3


L'anno scorso abbiamo giocato una delle più belle partite della stagione a Verona, 0-2 ma con dominio totale


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso abbiamo giocato una delle più belle partite della stagione a Verona, 0-2 ma con dominio totale


era un altro verona


----------



## mil77 (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma figurati se vanno in vacanza. Non vedono l'ora di "contare qualcosa". Figurati se il Sassuolo l'ultima in casa non vuole entrare nella storia per aver fatto perdere lo scudetto al Milan.


Se siamo ancora davanti al Sassuolo all'ultima basta promettergli l'acquisto di Scamacca o traore o berardi a buon prezzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> era un altro verona


Beh insomma, li affrontavamo in un periodo in cui andavano fortissimo, dopo quella partita poi sono crollati.
Il Verona ha un gioco interessante, attacca ma lasciano spazi. È una partita da vincere di rapina


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, li affrontavamo in un periodo in cui andavano fortissimo, dopo quella partita poi sono crollati.
> Il Verona ha un gioco interessante, attacca ma lasciano spazi. È una partita da vincere di rapina


Vediamo, i tifosi veronesi vedo in giro che vogliono provare l'assalto all'Europa finchè la matematica non li condanna.
Vabbè niente speriamo solo che i nostri non se la facciano addosso, sperando in un regalo dell'Empoli che non arriverà in nessuna vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

Sarà durissima la partenza.
Poi il Verona tende a crollare o a mollare gli ormeggi.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2022)

Se vinciamo questa vado fuori di testa ed in tensione continua, mi dovrò bombardare di benzodiazepine


----------



## kipstar (2 Maggio 2022)

partita dura. partita da mettere sulla corsa. per vincere dobbiamo fare bene quello che sappiamo fare meglio......


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Io ho bruttissime sensazioni, non mi stanco di dirlo. 
Questi ci fanno lo scherzetto.


----------



## Zenos (2 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente tira un'aria bruttissima. Ieri ci è andata bene perché il rigore negato a Leao era sull'1-0 e siamo riusciti a vincere con le nostre forze nonostante Maleh doveva finire sotto la doccia due volte nei 15' iniziali. Per una volta le decisioni arbitrali non sono riuscite a scalfirci. Però se continuiamo a tenere i risultati in bilico fino alla fine prima o poi ce lo infileranno su bello duro. Non rovinatevi la salute per un campionato deciso da settembre nella stanza dei bottoni. O ci ritroviamo 3-0 il primo tempo o non la vinceremo mai.


D'accordissimo. Partiamo sempre con l handicap. Dobbiamo farne 3 per stare tranquilli,ma di sti tempi...


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io ho bruttissime sensazioni, non mi stanco di dirlo.
> Questi ci fanno lo scherzetto.


Non hai mai visto vincere il Milan, hai pure bruttissime sensazioni e vai allo Stadio? Temerario.
Ma fai bene, questo è l'anno che si ribalta tutto!


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Maggio 2022)

Quote 4.00 3.80 1.83

Lasciano intendere che sarà durissima


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Quote 4.00 3.80 1.83
> 
> Lasciano intendere che sarà durissima


Figurati se non sarà cosi... quelli non aspettano altro di contare qualcosa in questo campionato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Figurati se non sarà cosi... quelli non aspettano altro di contare qualcosa in questo campionato.


Maledetti

E maledetto il calendario, domenica è troppo lontana. Pure di sera


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Maledetti
> 
> E maledetto il calendario, domenica è troppo lontana. Pure di sera


Tra l'altro sti qui sono in piena lotto per andare in Conference League... pensa te se non si fiondano.


----------



## sion (2 Maggio 2022)

Se non vi tirate le martellate sulle palle secondo me la notte non dormite, vi piace proprio


----------



## R41D3N (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro sti qui sono in piena lotto per andare in Conference League... pensa te se non si fiondano.


Mah...sono a 4 punti dal settimo posto. Hanno Fiorentina ed Atalanta davanti. Non credo nutrano grosse ambizioni/speranze di arrivare in Conference League.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Se non vi tirate le martellate sulle palle secondo me la notte non dormite, vi piace proprio


Mancano 3 partite e ci stiamo giocando qualcosa. Lasciali fare, se non tafazzano ora quando farlo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2022)

non so perché ma ho la sensazione che ci saranno sui social un Boom di San Cutrone


----------



## arcanum (3 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo battuto squadre più forti giocando bene, sappiamo benissimo che questa partita è fondamentale e non dobbiamo mollare adesso.
Fondamentale non giocarsi ora il bonus pareggio, quello vorrei giocarmelo all'ultima partita


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente questi saranno al completo giusto? 0 infortuni, squalificati ecc.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Maggio 2022)

Maignan, Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie; Messias, Leao e Rebic. Il mio undici per questa partita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Maggio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Maignan, Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie; Messias, Leao e Rebic. Il mio undici per questa partita


poi metterei Diaz nel secondo tempo


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Maggio 2022)

Il Verona lascia spazio dietro, fossimo in grado di sfruttarli tutti, con la difesa che abbiamo, avremmo la vittoria in tasca.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto la partita del verona contro il cagliari.
> Niente di chè,poi contro di noi potrebbero giocarla alla morte,ma più della fiorentina (per me) non possono fare.
> 
> Da non sottovalutare ma le partite più toste sono le ultime 2.


concordo, vado a sensanzioni ovviamente ma sono molto più preoccupato per le ultime due partite. Soprattutto lo Scansuolo, feudo di Marotta, che farà la partita della vita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Maggio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Maignan, Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie; Messias, Leao e Rebic. Il mio undici per questa partita


concordo, con un Rebic rientrato in forma fisica si può proporlo prima punta. Metterei anche Saele al posto di Messias. Ma vi ricordate come giocavamo a inizio campionato con questa squadra? Ma non penso Pioli stravolga le carte.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo, vado a sensanzioni ovviamente ma sono molto più preoccupato per le ultime due partite. Soprattutto lo Scansuolo, feudo di Marotta, che farà la partita della vita.


prima ho visto dionisi a sportitaialia (che poi è la trasmissione di ieri sera) a me pareva uno in vacanza..

con il sassuolo abbiamo già dato.. 

con l'atalanta a mio modo divedere si decide tutto..ultima giornata vacanza


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Maggio 2022)

A questo punto non resta altro che tifare come forsennati e dare fiducia alla squadra, al Mister e a tutti quelli che collaborano per il nostro sogno. Ci hanno portati fin qui e se la sono meritata. So che abbiamo la possibilità di rilanciare ancora, servono nervi saldi ma sono fiducioso. Ero titubante in precedenza, ma molto ottimista ora.
Chi può riempia Verona, San Siro ovviamente, e anche Sassuolo. E' il nostro anno, forza ragazzi.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

Io sono già parecchio in tensione e siamo ancora solo a martedi.
Qualcuno ha seguito l'allenamento dei ragazzi oggi?


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io sono già parecchio in tensione e siamo ancora solo a martedi.
> Qualcuno ha seguito l'allenamento dei ragazzi oggi?



Calma fratello. ... Dopo tanta noia, finalmente siamo arrivati a maggio con aspirazioni di grandi cose... dobbiamo goderci questo momento!


----------



## sion (3 Maggio 2022)

non passa mai...ancora e' martedi.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (3 Maggio 2022)

Partita senza se e senza ma è da vincere.. è tutta questione mentale (se si sbloccano caratterialmente intendo) comunque non so voi ma è dal 2012 che non mi sentivo così.. sperando di avere un finale diverso!


----------



## Solo (3 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Le partite più difficili erano contro Lazio e Fiorentina.Verona e Sassuolo sono già in vacanza. Resta l'Atalanta ma con loro potremmo spendere il jolly pareggio.


Non direi. Il Verona punta a fare il record di punti, sono belli motivati. Sono appena andati a rompere le palle al Cagliari che è in piena lotta salvezza. 

Per me questa è la partita più difficile da qui alla fine.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non direi. Il Verona punta a fare il record di punti, sono belli motivati. Sono appena andati a rompere le palle al Cagliari che è in piena lotta salvezza.
> 
> Per me questa è la partita più difficile da qui alla fine.


Entrare in campo con il sangue agli occhi ed il coltello tra i denti è l'unico atteggiamento per andare a vincere anche su quel campo infame.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> prima ho visto dionisi a sportitaialia (che poi è la trasmissione di ieri sera) a me pareva uno in vacanza..
> 
> con il sassuolo abbiamo già dato..
> 
> con l'atalanta a mio modo divedere si decide tutto..ultima giornata vacanza



Lassa perdere l'allenatore,pensa ai promessi sposi indaisti,Frattesi e Scamacca.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lassa perdere l'allenatore,pensa ai promessi sposi indaisti,Frattesi e Scamacca.


vinciamo 3-1 pure se gli comprano metà squadra ..poi dai so ragazzi di 20 anni stanno lì a rompere le scatole al milan all'ultima di campionato..ma chi glielo fa fare..tanto se devono andare all'inter ci vanno comunque..

sono molto convinto..ho più dubbi su verona e atalanta


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2022)

il verona non ha piu nulla da chiedere a questo campionato..se questi ragionamenti valgono per l'inda dovrebbero valere anche per noi


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il verona non ha piu nulla da chiedere a questo campionato..se questi ragionamenti valgono per l'inda dovrebbero valere anche per noi


La differenza è che il Verona ha una tifoseria molto esigente, sono li vicini a fare il record di punti in un campionato oltre che a "lottare" ancora per l'Europa (che sia verosimile o meno è un altro conto chiaramente).
Senza dimenticare che comunque per i calciatori del Verona è sempre una partita in cui mettersi in luce contro una grande squadra, di sera poi, in uno stadio praticamente tutto esaurito. 
Vedi te.


----------



## Djici (3 Maggio 2022)

Raga non capisco il discorso chenin molti fanno sul "non hanno nulla da chiedere quindi non romperanno le palle".
C'è chi da la vita pure in allenamento e qualcuno pensa che accetterebbe di non dare il 100% in una partita ufficiale... Che ok per loro non porterà nulla in bacheca ma che permette comunque di mettersi in luce e magari attirare l'attenzione di un club più prestigioso... O anche solo per dimostrare al proprio allenatore che deve continuare a giocare titolare.

Stessa cosa per l'allenatore che vuole dare buone impressioni per la propria carriera.

Insomma se qualcuno non dovesse dare il 100% e solo perché non e un professionista vero o perché ha un tornaconto personale.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Verona - Milan, terz'ultima giornata di Serie A. I rossoneri devono difendere il vantaggio di due punti sull'Inter (che giocherà prima del Milan). Si gioca domenica 8 maggio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Verona
> 
> Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Tomori e Kalulu diffidati... qua c'è il rischio che contro l Atalanta giochino Romagnoli e Gabbia..non oso immaginarli in marcatura su Zapata e muriel


----------



## kYMERA (3 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Tomori e Kalulu diffidati... qua c'è il rischio che contro l Atalanta giochino Romagnoli e Gabbia..non oso immaginarli in marcatura su Zapata e muriel


Si rischia di brutto, infatti io almeno uno dei due forse non lo rischierei. Non so siamo messi veramente male da quel punto di vista. L'unica è cercare di mantenere noi il gioco, cercare di indirizzarla subito e poi giocarcela con i cambi.


----------



## Djici (3 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si rischia di brutto, infatti io almeno uno dei due forse non lo rischierei. Non so siamo messi veramente male da quel punto di vista. L'unica è cercare di mantenere noi il gioco, cercare di indirizzarla subito e poi giocarcela con i cambi.


Penso che vedremo Kessiè difensore centrale prima della fine del campionato


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il verona non ha piu nulla da chiedere a questo campionato..se questi ragionamenti valgono per l'inda dovrebbero valere anche per noi


se leggi le dichiarazioni di qualche giorno fa di montipò (il loro portiere), stanno ancora rosicando per la nostra vittoria in rimonta dell'andata. 

partite facili non ce ne sono, scordiamoci un clima da amichevole di fine stagione, se possono metterci i bastoni fra le ruote, non perderanno occasione. 

e in più, vediamo chi è il cecchino che manderanno ad arbitrarci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ho letto che a Verona più di metà stadio sarà rossonero, ormai mi sa che non giochiamo più in trasferta ma è come se giocassimo in casa.
All'Olimpico anche a causa della protesta laziale eravamo più noi che loro, immagino che anche contro il Sassuolo sarà così, anzi forse sarà ancora più marcata la differenza in favore nostra rispetto ai tifosi del Sassuolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che a Verona più di metà stadio sarà rossonero, ormai mi sa che non giochiamo più in trasferta ma è come se giocassimo in casa.
> All'Olimpico anche a causa della protesta laziale eravamo più noi che loro, immagino che anche contro il Sassuolo sarà così, anzi forse sarà ancora più marcata la differenza in favore nostra rispetto ai tifosi del Sassuolo.


 a Verona ho bruttissimi ricordi, spero non succeda nulla. Mai visto uno stadio di esaltati come quello. Ho letteralmente visto bambini con la maglia del Milan insultati e invitati a togliersi la maglietta tra i distinti, il chè cozza con la bellissima città e atmosfera di Verona città. Spero veramente di umiliarli.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Maggio 2022)

Le prossime settimane sembreranno lunghe anni. Ho una tensione addosso, vengo sul forum e clicco compulsivamente qua e là, non riesco a concentrarmi su nulla. E domenica è ancora lontana.


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Le prossime settimane sembreranno lunghe anni. Ho una tensione addosso, vengo sul forum e clicco compulsivamente qua e là, non riesco a concentrarmi su nulla. E domenica è ancora lontana.


A chi lo dici……sono più nervoso di quando ci preparavamo alle finali di CL. Sono tutte decisive da qua alla fine ma questa un po’ di più…….


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a Verona ho bruttissimi ricordi, spero non succeda nulla. Mai visto uno stadio di esaltati come quello. Ho letteralmente visto bambini con la maglia del Milan insultati e invitati a togliersi la maglietta tra i distinti, il chè cozza con la bellissima città e atmosfera di Verona città. Spero veramente di umiliarli.


I peggiori allo stadio ,sono gente irreprensibile nella vita quotidiana.

Forse vanno a sfogare tensioni e frustrazioni che incamerano durante la settimana.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

ho visto sul sito di vendita e sono disponibili solo 2 biglietti poltronissime a soli 310 euro 
tutto esaurito


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

*Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


13 vittorie 7 pareggi 4 sconfitte... speriamo che domenica sera il primo numero dica 14!


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Verrà con lo zainetto dell'Inter?


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *



Credo che lo sporco lavoro si "limiterà" ai gialli per Tomori e Kalulu.

L'artigliera pesante la conserveranno per Atalanta e Sassuolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


A Doveri piace ammonire. Scontate le ammonizioni per Tomori e Kalulu, purtroppo.


----------



## danjr (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


Fine dei giochi


----------



## Mauricio (5 Maggio 2022)

Molto bene, vedo lo stesso pessimismo della Fiorentina, per cui come sempre, altri 3 punti ottimo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


Neanche quotati i gialli ai diffidati.


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2022)

Con Doveri leggo di una vittoria nelle ultime 10 partite... Bene dai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *



pazzesco, ci mandano il sicario che va in giro con lo zainetto dell'INTER. Pazzesco.


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> pazzesco, ci mandano il sicario che va in giro con lo zainetto dell'INTER. Pazzesco.


Ma ha appena arbitrato anche Bologna-Inter e l'hanno preso in quel posto. E quattro gialli per l'Inda.
Magari il contenuto di quello zainetto gli ha fatto schifo


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *



Mamma mia.... con sta partita c'è da sfatare mille tabu'.


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con Doveri leggo di una vittoria nelle ultime 10 partite... Bene dai


Silvione l’ha sempre detto: più forti dell’invidia, dell’ingiustizia e della sfortuna.


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con Doveri leggo di una vittoria nelle ultime 10 partite... Bene dai


In questa stagione 3 partite, 0 vittorie. Serve aggiungere altro?


----------



## Route66 (5 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> In questa stagione 3 partite, 0 vittorie. Serve aggiungere altro?


Marotta non ha badato a spese, ha scelto il meglio....
Per quelli del VAR ci aveva già pensato una settimana fa.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *



*Le formazioni da Sky*

*Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano*


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*


La cosa più preoccupante é il fatto di non avere alcun rimpiazzo a destra. E' passato troppo in sordina il fatto di aver messo due esterni sinistri contemporaneamente, che a destra non ci vogliono/sanno giocare, piùttosto che mettere Saele, lasciare Messias o riesumare Castillejo (sengo che non é per niente soddisfatto della rosa, e già in estgate si lamentava di quella fascia).
Sembra veramente una mossa della disperazione, pensavo che avesse abbandonato l'idea, invece in quella che era probabilmente la partita più importante della stagione (ora testa a Verona) ha riproposto lo stesso schema. Alternarli ogni 5 minuti poi...

E dire che di armi il Milan ne avrebbe parecchie per ovviare a questa mancanza:

Rebic prima punta, Leao-Diaz-Messias/Saele. Questa si poteva riproporre nel secondo tempo. Poi inutile girarci intorno, se Ibra ha la forza di giocare 15 minuti, non ci sono alternative.
Vuoi mettere Ibra o tenere Giroud? Allora perché non sposti Leao in mezzo a fare il Diaz della situazione, quanto meno per 15/20 minuti. L'anno scorso quando i due trequartisti erano indisponibili aveva stupito su tutti i fronti in quella posizione, risultando il migliore in campo in quelle due partite e sbloccandole. Poi puoi mettere chi vuoi a destra.
Ibra+Giroud. Non mi esalta come scelta, ma ti permette di aprire il campo e chi sta in fascia ne puo' giovare in spazio e soprattutto avremo due pezzi da 90 li in mezzo...
Quando vedo Kessie/Krunic giocare come trequartisti mi si stringe il cuore, capisco che il fatto di essere sempre in bilico sull' 1-0 faccia questo effetto a Pioli, dopotutto anche lui non ha esperienza di vittorie come la maggior parte dei nostri giocatori. Pero' é anche vero che questi schemi volti alla compattezza ed alla chiusura difensiva tendono a fargli fare certe scelte in seguito, ed é un circolo vizioso da cui é dura uscirne se non con una partita da 4-5 gol che permetta a chi gode di minor fiducia di avere un boost emotivo non indifferente in se stesso (Diaz, Saele, Kessie per dirne alcuni).

Vorrei solo vedere come ci comportiamo dovessimo essere in vantaggio 2/3 gol dopo i primi 45 minuti, é da tanto tempo ormai che non giochiamo con la testa libera, e questo incide alla grande.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano *


Vediamo di sfatare il tabu' rigori pro, da febbraio sono almeno 5 (di cui tre netti) non fischiati, vado a memoria.
Legge dei grandi numeri


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vediamo di sfatare il tabu' rigori pro, da febbraio sono almeno 5 (di cui tre netti) non fischiati, vado a memoria.
> Legge dei grandi numeri


Però ESIGO che sia uno di quelli a discrezionalità dell’arbitro perché voglio sentire esplodere i fegati di quelli che “eh ma il var non può intervenire perché è una valutazione dell’arbitro”.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2022)

Son 6 mesi che non abbiamo un rigore a favore. Sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano*


.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Maggio 2022)

Verona, Doveri, Diffidati.

MAMMA MIA


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2022)

Quindi abbiamo nell'ordine: il tabù fatal Verona, il tabù doveri e il tabù @kYMERA allo stadio. Che Dio ci aiuti


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano*


.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo nell'ordine: il tabù fatal Verona, il tabù doveri e il tabù @kYMERA allo stadio. Che Dio ci aiuti


Mamma mia veramente. 
Tensione a mille.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2022)

Facciamo il fatal Milan !!


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Son 6 mesi che non abbiamo un rigore a favore. Sarebbe anche ora.


Se qualcuno vedesse sta statistica dopo essere tornato da un isola deserta penserebbe che i Milan ha sengnato tutti i Goal da fuori aria in quanto non entra mai in area avversaria per tutta la partita


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma cos'è sta storia che oggi il verona si è allenato a porte chiuse?
Preparano la guerra o cosa?


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia che oggi il verona si è allenato a porte chiuse?
> Preparano la guerra o cosa?


Prima della partita con l'Inda invece andavano a fare shopping a Milano.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Prima della partita con l'Inda invece andavano a fare shopping a Milano.


Poi dice uno pensa a male....
Maledetti loro , la trota di giulietta e il cornuto di romeo.


----------



## Tobi (6 Maggio 2022)

Unica mezza speranza è che contro squadre che non si chiudono ci esprimiamo meglio. Quelli partiranno a 3000 pressando come i forsennati perché per loro è la finale di Champions e non so il motivo, bisogna purgarli e bene. Voglio un 3 a 0 stavolta, basta vittorie risicate


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2022)

Partita cruciale per capire se esiste o meno una nuova calciopoli. Vediamo, ho già i popcorn. E chi mi conosce da forumfree sa che non mi attacco quasi mai agli arbitri, occhio


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Questa va vinta ad ogni costo. Ma forse è la partita dove rischiamo di piu di perdere punti. 
Sarebbe bello riuscire a imporci nettamente con 2 o 3 gol di scarto. Ma non accadrà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa va vinta ad ogni costo. Ma forse è la partita dove rischiamo di piu di perdere punti.
> Sarebbe bello riuscire a imporci nettamente con 2 o 3 gol di scarto. Ma non accadrà.


Sarà un parto... speriamo almeno di vedere il barcollo tanto atteso


----------



## folletto (6 Maggio 2022)

Preparatevi al peggio, la trappola l’hanno preparata proprio per domenica. Ci scippano lo scudetto a Verona come nel ‘90.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa va vinta ad ogni costo. Ma forse è la partita dove rischiamo di piu di perdere punti.
> Sarebbe bello riuscire a imporci nettamente con 2 o 3 gol di scarto. Ma non accadrà.


Sarebbe una mazzata psicologica pazzesca per l'Inter. Ma per me non solo non vinciamo, rischiamo la debacle, soprattutto se non segniamo nel primi 20-30 minuti.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2022)

“Chi no xe omo, resti sul pulman“. Nereo Rocco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Maggio 2022)

Se ci sarà un arbitraggio onesto e sincero, non esiste non vincere. Se non si vince significa che non ci meritiamo lo scudetto. Altro che fatal Verona e tutte ste minghiate qua.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2022)

che palle aspettare fino a domenica però


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2022)

Ricordiamo che abbiamo un bonus, se la situazione butta male dobbiamo sapere che tra pareggiare e perdere ci passa tutto il mondo, questa delle tre è la partita dove incontreremo il clima più ostile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2022)

Il Verona di solito parte a mille e poi si sgonfia nei secondi tempi, penso che sia la squadra ad aver fatto più gol nei primi minuti.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia che oggi il verona si è allenato a porte chiuse?
> Preparano la guerra o cosa?


Che c'è di strano, non fanno tutti così anche quando giocano con l'Inter?

Allenamenti a porte chiuse, dichiarazioni da battaglia, bombardamento ininterrotto di rimembranze di eventi funesti passati...

Ah no??? CHE STRANO!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Verona di solito parte a mille e poi si sgonfia nei secondi tempi, penso che sia la squadra ad aver fatto più gol nei primi minuti.



Purtroppo questo dato, unito alle nostre partenze alla caxxo di cane, preannuncia un primo tempo soffertissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Poi ragazzi, c'è un altro macigno che incombe... anzi due... i cartellini gialli ai nostri cioccolatini in difesa.

Ce li fanno fuori sicuro, e poi anche loro saranno terribilmente condizionati. Con la Fiorentina hanno gestito bene la cosa, ma in trasferta sarà dura.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2022)

Che depressione che ho ragazzi... è stata una mazzata sta farsa della partita dell'Inter. 
Avrei preferito un 5-0 nel primo tempo piuttosto che vederli vincere nuovamente in questo modo... autogol a culo più solito aiuto arbitrale. Pazzesco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poi ragazzi, c'è un altro macigno che incombe... anzi due... i cartellini gialli ai nostri cioccolatini in difesa.
> 
> Ce li fanno fuori sicuro, e poi anche loro saranno terribilmente condizionati. Con la Fiorentina hanno gestito bene la cosa, ma in trasferta sarà dura.



Dovevamo farne ammonire almeno 1 ,invece nulla.
Così rischiamo veramente di giocare con gabbia e romagnoli contro muriel e zapata 

E romagnoli contro simeone l'avrei rischiato..


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia che oggi il verona si è allenato a porte chiuse?
> Preparano la guerra o cosa?


che pagliacci mamma mia. 

sarà durissima.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Maggio 2022)

ci vuole un cuore grande


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2022)

Sogno di vincere in rimonta stile Real Madrid, con due gol oltre il 90°


----------



## davidedl (7 Maggio 2022)

Non ho buone sensazioni. Più che altro credo che i nostri ragazzi non sono abituati a questo genere di pressione. Metteteci che gira tutto bene all'Inter. Oltre agli arbitraggi ed al VAR sempre e comunque pro Inter, è incredibile come nelle ultime 5 partite ci siano capitate 5 avversarie tutte in corsa per degli obiettivi. Anche il Verona, come Lazio, Atalanta e Fiorentina è comunque in corsa per un posto in Europa che sarebbe a soli 4 punti. Comunque quando sono così teso di solito amo vedere i video del Milan degli Olandesi per rilassarmi un po'. Mi è capitato per caso di vedere un gol di Van Basten all'addio al calcio di Albertini del 2006 a 41 anni, a 13 anni dal ritiro. Che gol ragazzi, non ricordavo. Clamoroso. Ad averlo un attaccante così. Avevamo vinto il campionato 3 mesi fa.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me dobbiamo uscire da Verona almeno con un pareggio e senza ammoniti tra quelli diffidati. Poi si può fare, inutile dirlo ma le partite decisive sono queste due, Verona e Atalanta. Il Sassuolo credo che alla fine non romperà le scatole più di tanto, anche perchè a quel punto le nostre motivazioni dovrebbero prevalere.
L'Atalanta a San Siro con tutto pieno non so come se la passerà, qui veramente il Verona è decisivo, questi sicuro faranno la partita della vita giusto per contare qualcosa visto che non contano mai nulla.
Sarà durissima, durissima. 
Due giorni con questi al primo posto non si può proprio vedere.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Designato Doveri. VAR Aureliano*


.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Maggio 2022)

Comunque è veramente vergognoso non giocare in contemporanea. Oggi ad esempio se fossimo stati in contemporanea con il Milan che sentiva in campo che l'Inter perdeva di 2 gol metteva il turbo come niente. Invece ora ci tocca vedere le remuntade farlocche degli onesti prescritti e rischiare anche di farcela addosso.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque è veramente vergognoso non giocare in contemporanea. Oggi ad esempio se fossimo stati in contemporanea con il Milan che sentiva in campo che l'Inter perdeva di 2 gol metteva il turbo come niente. Invece ora ci tocca vedere le remuntade farlocche degli onesti prescritti e rischiare anche di farcela addosso.


Si però stai calmo che a domenica non ci arrivi.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si però stai calmo che a domenica non ci arrivi.


E chi ci arriva a domenica.
Io ho già l'ansia da prestazione da lunedi e non dormo da prima della Lazio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna entrare in campo con cattiveria e determinazione, mettendocela tutta, senza fare calcoli. Il Milan è più forte del Verona, servono assolutamente i tre punti. Dai ragazzi, un ultimo sforzo, ci siamo quasi.


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sogno di vincere in rimonta stile Real Madrid, con due gol oltre il 90°


Egoisticamente sarei d’accordo perché mi gaserebbe un sacco. Poi penso al thread presente su questo forum dei tifosi prima dell’era Berlusconi e mi viene in mente che ci sono tanti “vecchietti” tra i nostri compagni di tifo e non voglio abbiano problemi alle coronarie… 

Comunque mi sa che sto diventando bipolare. Da una settimana un giorno penso “vabbè è impossibile che vinciamo, è la tipica partita in cui facciamo schifo”, il giorno dopo “è da tanto che non vinciamo in modo tranquillo, per la legge dei grandi numeri sarà 4 a 0 per noi”, il giorno dopo “è impossibile che vinciamo ecc”.
Speriamo passino in fretta queste tre settimane!
Due vittorie e un pareggio.


----------



## Simo98 (7 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque è veramente vergognoso non giocare in contemporanea. Oggi ad esempio se fossimo stati in contemporanea con il Milan che sentiva in campo che l'Inter perdeva di 2 gol metteva il turbo come niente. Invece ora ci tocca vedere le remuntade farlocche degli onesti prescritti e rischiare anche di farcela addosso.


Però sapere che l'Inter ha rimontato tre gol dal 40esimo al 65esimo sarebbe stata una mazzata, pensa se magari fossimo stati sullo 0-0 e si sentiva quella notizia 
Resta comunque il fatto che le gare in contemporanea di Milan e Inter dovrebbero essere scontate


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

*Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


Importante è non giocare con esterni e trequarti leggera, altrimenti ci triturano.
Domani è partita da guerra.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


Non ho molte aspettative.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*



Tripletta di Simeone neanche quotata


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


Dalla metà in su sono una bella squadrina, niente da dire, ma dietro sono perforabili eccome. Purtroppo sarà una partita dai tanti cartellini, per noi e per loro. Domani segna finalmente anche Ante e vinciamo 1-2 o 1-3.


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque è veramente vergognoso non giocare in contemporanea. Oggi ad esempio se fossimo stati in contemporanea con il Milan che sentiva in campo che l'Inter perdeva di 2 gol metteva il turbo come niente. Invece ora ci tocca vedere le remuntade farlocche degli onesti prescritti e rischiare anche di farcela addosso.


Quest’anno, quando abbiamo avuto la possibilità di allungare sapendo che i rivali diretti non avevano vinto, abbiamo SEMPRE toppato.
Zero scuse. Siamo padroni del nostro destino.
Due vittorie e un pareggio.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia che oggi il verona si è allenato a porte chiuse?
> Preparano la guerra o cosa?


c'era un ospite speciale, uno con un un campo visivo molto ampio


----------



## kYMERA (7 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quest’anno, quando abbiamo avuto la possibilità di allungare sapendo che i rivali diretti non avevano vinto, abbiamo SEMPRE toppato.
> Zero scuse. Siamo padroni del nostro destino.
> Due vittorie e un pareggio.


Vabbè che c’entra sta cosa con il giocare in contemporanea? Lo sport è fatto di emozioni e queste cose incidono psicologicamente su una partita.

ti pare normale che il Cagliari giocherà con l’Inter forse da già retrocesso? Se la salernitana vince le prossime due partite è così.


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè che c’entra sta cosa con il giocare in contemporanea? Lo sport è fatto di emozioni e queste cose incidono psicologicamente su una partita.
> 
> ti pare normale che il Cagliari giocherà con l’Inter forse da già retrocesso? Se la salernitana vince le prossime due partite è così.


Noi l’anno scorso abbiam giocato contro il Cagliari già salvo, che aveva pure festeggiato in albergo prima del trasferimento allo stadio, e abbiamo pareggiato in casa rischiando di compromettere la qualificazione in CL. 
Avessimo vinto i nostri rivali avrebbero detto “vergogna, Milan avvantaggiato”. Abbiamo pareggiato e ho sentito nostri compagni di tifo dire “siamo stati svantaggi perché il Cagliari non aveva bisogno di attaccare e si è chiuso”… Ma questi son ragionamenti da tifosi, quindi vale tutto.
Io son tifoso, ma cerco di essere obiettivo: quando hai il destino nelle tue mani, i risultati degli altri non devono interessare.

Due vittorie e un pareggio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Noi l’anno scorso abbiam giocato contro il Cagliari già salvo, che aveva pure festeggiato in albergo prima del trasferimento allo stadio, e abbiamo pareggiato in casa rischiando di compromettere la qualificazione in CL.
> Avessimo vinto i nostri rivali avrebbero detto “vergogna, Milan avvantaggiato”. Abbiamo pareggiato e ho sentito nostri compagni di tifo dire “siamo stati svantaggi perché il Cagliari non aveva bisogno di attaccare e si è chiuso”… Ma questi son ragionamenti da tifosi, quindi vale tutto.
> Io son tifoso, ma cerco di essere obiettivo: quando hai il destino nelle tue mani, i risultati degli altri non devono interessare.
> *
> Due vittorie e un pareggio.*



Sarebbe bello arrivare a pari punti e vincere per via degli scontri diretti,in modo tale da farli rosicare ancora di più !
Ma poi lo scudetto sarebbe si nostro,ma loro avranno la "giustificazione" pronta.

E allora facciamo 3 vittorie su 3,si fottano i ladri.


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello arrivare a pari punti e vincere per via degli scontri diretti,in modo tale da farli rosicare ancora di più !
> Ma poi lo scudetto sarebbe si nostro,ma loro avranno la "giustificazione" pronta.
> 
> E allora facciamo 3 vittorie su 3,si fottano i ladri.


Più che altro, l’arrivo a pari punti sarebbe da infarto non solo per i “vecchietti”. A me piacciono le emozioni forti, ma se riuscissimo a fare una cosa più tranquilla…
Anche se per una cosa più tranquilla servirebbe un regalino da Cagliari e/o Samp, che io non mi aspetto per nulla.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Maggio 2022)

A livello di difficolta metto:
1. Atalanta (sempre dura batterli, gasperini a rischio esonero non vede l’ora di rovinarci la corsa scudetto per “pavoneggiarsi” proteggendo la sua poltrona) 
2. Verona (partita dura anche perché giocata due giorni dopo l’Inter che la ribalta, dopo un primo 30’ in cui si pensava potesse essere fatta, un po’ il contraccolpo psicologico che ha avuto a Bologna l’Inter dopo il goal di tonali al 90’ con la Lazio. Inoltre Verona che in casa da noia a tutti. Sono super fisici. Attenzione a non andare sotto perché sono una squadra tosta dietro e sarebbe durissima ribaltarla)
3. Sassuolo (Nostra bestia nera, ma nel caso si decida all’ultima mi aspetto 40 mila milanisti in trasferta che la buttano dentro loro se i nostri attaccanti non sono in grado)

Sarebbe fondamentale vincere con il Verona per avere il “jolly” pareggio con l’Atalanta. E poi giocarsi il tutto per tutto a Reggio Emilia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Più che altro, l’arrivo a pari punti sarebbe da infarto non solo per i “vecchietti”. A me piacciono le emozioni forti, ma se riuscissimo a fare una cosa più tranquilla…
> Anche se per una cosa più tranquilla servirebbe un regalino da Cagliari e/o Samp, che io non mi aspetto per nulla.



Io fino a ieri non consideravo neanche empoli e sampdoria,per me erano 6 punti easy. L'unica era la partita contro il Cagliari.
Poi dopo il 2-0 dell'empoli un pò ci ho creduto,ma poi è bastata la 1° autorete per capire l'andazzo della partita.

Però...però..
Con il regalo fatto dalla Juve al Genoa ora si aprono scenari imprevisti : qualunque sarà il risultato di salernitana-cagliari,la sampdoria continuerà a rischiare la serie B.
Questo perchè le ultime 3 partite della Sampdoria saranno contro : Lazio,Fiorentina e Inter.
E con la Sampdoria a rischiare la serie B,il Cagliari potrebbe ancora sperare nella salvezza.

Ecco,magari contro l'inda non vinceranno ne cagliari ne sampdoria,però almeno non scenderanno in campo in ciabatte,che era l'ipotesi che più faceva incaxxare !


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> A livello di difficolta metto:
> 1. Atalanta (sempre dura batterli, gasperini a rischio esonero non vede l’ora di rovinarci la corsa scudetto per “pavoneggiarsi” proteggendo la sua poltrona)
> 2. Verona (partita dura anche perché giocata due giorni dopo l’Inter che la ribalta, dopo un primo 30’ in cui si pensava potesse essere fatta, un po’ il contraccolpo psicologico che ha avuto a Bologna l’Inter dopo il goal di tonali al 90’ con la Lazio. Inoltre Verona che in casa da noia a tutti. Sono super fisici. Attenzione a non andare sotto perché sono una squadra tosta dietro e sarebbe durissima ribaltarla)
> 3. Sassuolo (Nostra bestia nera, ma nel caso si decida all’ultima mi aspetto 40 mila milanisti in trasferta che la buttano dentro loro se i nostri attaccanti non sono in grado)
> ...



Per me,in ordine di difficoltà saranno : Sassuolo,Atalanta e infine Verona.

il Verona sarà anche la nostra bestia nera,ma a noi degli allenamenti a porte chiuse non deve fregare minimamente,dobbiamo entrare in campo e rullarli dal 1° minuto  
Se riuscissimo a sbloccarla subito,poi sarà tutta in discesa.

L'Atalanta rimane pur sempre l'Atalanta,ma ultimamente è in calo.
A seconda dei risultati di questa giornata di campionato,potrebbero decidere anche di mollare la presa per non rischiare di incappare nella conference league.

Il Sassuolo....ecco,questi lerci sono i più pericolosi.
Sono ormai in vacanza da 3 partite,ma sarebbero capaci di risvegliarsi all'ultima giornata giusto per farci un torto.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2022)

Ho appena sentito testualmente

"La pressione passa tutta sul Milan, impegnato FATALMENTE a Verona".


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito testualmente
> 
> "La pressione passa tutta sul Milan, impegnato FATALMENTE a Verona".


Ah io sono con elmetto e bastone da 2 settimane...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito testualmente
> 
> "La pressione passa tutta sul Milan, impegnato FATALMENTE a Verona".



Come in Mortal Kombat...
FATALITY!


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come in Mortal Kombat...
> FATALITY!


Se le cose domani sera vanno come tutti ci auguriamo, so io cosa scrivere...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Maggio 2022)

Per me vi state preoccupando per niente  
E allenamenti a porte chiuse,e telecamere per l'ordine pubblico e gli animalisti contro Ibra...ma scialla,servirà come motivazione in più per i nostri 11.

Che entrino in campo e mettano il risultato al sicuro già prima dell'intervallo.


----------



## Kaw (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


Il Verona è una buona squadra, secondo me questa è la partita più difficile delle 3.
Ripeto quello che ho già detto, imperativo non perdere


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


.


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2022)

Il servizio su Sportmediaset sulla fatal Verona...devono impazzire


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*


Mi servono dei tranquillanti per arrivare a domani sera.
Tale Casale, classe 1998, "Sfida il Milan e vuole un'altra fatal Verona!", eventi che non ha mai vissuto, nemmeno da spermatozoo.
Hanno un bel coraggio questi microbi a parlare di storia.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Non ho buone sensazioni. Più che altro credo che i nostri ragazzi non sono abituati a questo genere di pressione. Metteteci che gira tutto bene all'Inter. Oltre agli arbitraggi ed al VAR sempre e comunque pro Inter, è incredibile come nelle ultime 5 partite ci siano capitate 5 avversarie tutte in corsa per degli obiettivi. Anche il Verona, come Lazio, Atalanta e Fiorentina è comunque in corsa per un posto in Europa che sarebbe a soli 4 punti. Comunque quando sono così teso di solito amo vedere i video del Milan degli Olandesi per rilassarmi un po'. Mi è capitato per caso di vedere un gol di Van Basten all'addio al calcio di Albertini del 2006 a 41 anni, a 13 anni dal ritiro. Che gol ragazzi, non ricordavo. Clamoroso. Ad averlo un attaccante così. Avevamo vinto il campionato 3 mesi fa.


Per me invece domani gli diamo una bella ripassata come si deve che se la ricorderanno tutti, salva questo messaggio e domani dopo la partita mi dici


----------



## Tobi (7 Maggio 2022)

Sono molto fiducioso. Gliene facciamo 3 o 4


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono molto fiducioso. Gliene facciamo 3 o 4


Non segnamo 3 4 gol da più di 6 mesi


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè che c’entra sta cosa con il giocare in contemporanea? Lo sport è fatto di emozioni e queste cose incidono psicologicamente su una partita.
> 
> ti pare normale che il Cagliari giocherà con l’Inter forse da già retrocesso? Se la salernitana vince le prossime due partite è così.


Che poi la lega non vuole la contemporaneità perché vuole ottimizzare il prodotto ma una gara con squadre senza obiettivi che interesse può suscitare? 
Ma chi la guarda?


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Maggio 2022)

Partita che sarà difficile da approcciare, fisica e intensa.
Di Inter - Empoli temevo solo una cosa: il fatto che potessero vincere in rimonta. Paradossalmente una loro goleada con conseguente sensazione di appagamento e onnipotenza l'avrei preferita.

Domani bisogna tirare fuori gli attributi, perchè vincendo domani secondo il morale delle melme scenderebbe sotto lo zero.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

*Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
*
Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.
*
*Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2022)

Erano anni che non ero così agitato, non so voi…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non segnamo 3 4 gol da più di 6 mesi



Allora è l'occasione giusta per rispolverare l'attacco


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Verona e Milan. ATTENZIONE QUOTATE*
> 
> .


Che tensione e che sofferenza


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Erano anni che non ero così agitato, non so voi…


È vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


.


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Erano anni che non ero così agitato, non so voi…


Io dalla finale del 2007 che non ero così in tensione.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Maggio 2022)

La decide un ex...
Rebic....


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Erano anni che non ero così agitato, non so voi…


Io non dormo dalla partita con la Lazio e in tensione da Lunedi: refresho il forum in continuazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Ma chi è il cornuto domani?


----------



## RickyB83 (7 Maggio 2022)

Raga io sono pessimista. Fare 7 punti in queste 3 partite per come abbiamo l'attacco in forma la vedo come cosa irraggiungibile.. Lieto di sbagliarmi ma la vedo dura.. Durissima..


----------



## danjr (7 Maggio 2022)

Leggo certi commenti e penso a come sia possibile che il Verona non sia già campione d’Italia… invece ha 25 punti in meno di noi. Abbiamo paura di una squadra che se giocasse col City o con il Liverpool prenderebbe tipo 10 gol. Diamo il giusto peso alle cose, è difficile più che altro per la nostra condizione di dover far qualcosa risultato, ma non siamo contro il Real Madrid


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io non dormo dalla partita con la Lazio e in tensione da Lunedi: refresho il forum in continuazione.


Sotto la doccia e in macchina mentre guido sono ormai gli unici due momenti in cui non leggo il forum


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


.


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Maggio 2022)

Convinto che giocavamo stasera,mi sono pure organizzato a lavoro per rimanere a casa a vederla..


----------



## Raryof (7 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Non ho la verità in tasca ma sarei molto sorpreso se il Verona avesse un atteggiamento diverso da quello tenuto dall'Udinese o il Sassuolo o altre squadre già in vacanza, questo poi porterà a ritmi un po' più bassi da parte loro (non nei primi 20 minuti probabilmente) e quindi una maggior probabilità per noi di poter giocare a tutto campo facendo pressing come a Roma, con i centrali alti e i centrocampisti pronti ad imbucare, un ritmo più alto e tanti palloni giocabili per Leao, magari in profondità, il Verona è una squadra che i suoi gol li ha presi quindi vedremo.
Sarei molto deluso se in una partita come questa giocassimo con un atteggiamento sbagliato o ripetessimo l'horror compiuto contro i laziali un po' di tempo fa, non può esistere che loro entrino in campo con la fame dentro e noi no.
Mi aspettavo Krunic, è il trqrts titolare a conti fatti, vuole tenere Kessie più basso per avere più fisicità contro Barak e poi a partita in corso dentro Isma,, certo, questo è frutto dell'agonia che subiamo ogni volta lì dietro la punta e a destra dove Calabria a me non convince e Saele gioca col rosario in mano tanto è innocuo sotto porta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Ma il talismano Padovan non ha parlato?

Volevo il solito topic portafortuna...


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sogno di vincere in rimonta stile Real Madrid, con due gol oltre il 90°


insomma, come dire… tifi per la mia prematura scomparsa


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Maggio 2022)

partita ostica. Non me lo auguro ma non sarei sorpreso nel vedere uno 0-0 molto combattuto e con tante botte fino al 70’.

Poi gli ultimi 20’ inizia una nuova partita con più spazi e con i 5 cambi che sulla carta i nostri dovrebbero essere un livello sopra i loro.


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Buongiorno a tutti, fratelli rossoneri.
È oggi finalmente! Sarà una giornata lunga. Forza Milan!


----------



## malos (8 Maggio 2022)

Da tanto tempo non ero emozionato come oggi. Partita FONDAMENTALE. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


.


----------



## peo74 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Come al solito malgrado la tensione mi isolerò e farò tutt’altro anche se sarà moolto difficile resistere e non guardare aggiornamenti e risultato: forza forzaaa!


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
*
Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.
*
*Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


Per stare tranquilli stasera ci vorrebbe in campo il Milan degli invincibili. Mafiotta ha unto per bene tutti gli ingranaggi della sua macchina da guerra che verrà schierata stasera e difficilmente il dio del calcio donerà a Saele e Krunic i piedi del genio Savicevic. 
Stasera non si gioca solo contro il verona, serve una prestazione epica. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


.


----------



## kipstar (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


non sono preoccupato di chi scenderà in campo. perchè per molti (quasi tutti) sarà la partita più importante della carriera.....


----------



## cris (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


Qualcuno mi spieghi perche krunic


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Convinto che giocavamo stasera,mi sono pure organizzato a lavoro per rimanere a casa a vederla..


È stasera infatti xd
20.45


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Oggi ci vorrebbe proprio un bel regalo di compleanno per il Capitano. Auguri Franco e inboccaallupo Milan!


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Oggi ci vorrebbe proprio un bel regalo di compleanno per il Capitano. Auguri Franco e inboccaallupo Milan!


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Guarda quasi mi fanno dimenticare che i 3 punti sono importanti per noi.. con tutto questo teatrino adesso pretendo di fare vedere perché da molte giornate siamo la capolista! Esigo!!! Facciamo vedere com'è si gioca a calcio!!!e per me la vinciamo grazie a Rebic


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


Daje ragazzi. Contro gufi e tafazzoni


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi perche krunic


perchè diaz è da settembre che non combina una sega. 

e magari vuole tenersi kessiè a centrocampo per non avere tutti e 3 (isma, tonali e kessiè) in campo contemporaneamente, ma tenersi isma fresco per il secondo tempo. 

cmq oggi non passa più, comincia a salire la trepidazione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Maggio 2022)

Mancano ancora tre ore. Che ansia. Partita difficile ma che possiamo e dobbiamo vincere. Questa partita si vince pressandolo alti e vincendo le seconde palle a a centrocampo. La chiave è li, concordo infatti sul tenere fuori Diaz e Messias. Pressing in mezzo e velocità sugli esterni. Dai ragazzi


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni con Krunic e Saele verso la titolarità. Quotate*
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud*


Tensione alle stelle e oltre.
Che serata ragazzi. Chiudo tutti gli altri canali, non ci sono per nessuno. Milan e Milanworld, nient'altro.
Forza!


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Maggio 2022)

E' da bologna-inter che i giorni non passano più. A me ricordano quella settimana che c'è stata tra i 2 derby di champions del 2003


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2022)

Saele-Krunic...
Ok.. o ci pensa Leao o siamo nella melma.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Saele-Krunic...
> Ok.. o ci pensa Leao o siamo nella melma.


Già, in avanti siamo davvero poca cosa. Krunic aveva fatto gol su punizione l'anno scorso, figuriamoci se si ripete, impossibile. 
E in più loro hanno segnato quanto noi (61 gol), ci sarà da stare attenti in difesa. Sarà durissima, non so se arrivo a fine serata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Saele - Krunic per andare a pressarli alti da subito... Poi nella ripresa quando saranno spompati dentro Diaz e Messias.


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Già, in avanti siamo davvero poca cosa. Krunic aveva fatto gol su punizione l'anno scorso, figuriamoci se si ripete, impossibile.
> E in più loro hanno segnato quanto noi (61 gol), ci sarà da stare attenti in difesa. Sarà durissima, non so se arrivo a fine serata


Guarda che sono talmente in tensione che per la prima volta da quanto seguo il calcio, mi sto chiedendo se non sarebbe meglio guardare la TV invece 
della partita.

Penso che non ci riuscirò e finirò comunque per guardarla. Ma prima non mi era mai passato per la testa di non guardare una partita.
Sto diventando vecchio


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*Le formazioni *
*
Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.
*
*Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni *
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*



Se non quotate eliminiamo i messaggi


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni *
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Saele - Krunic per andare a pressarli alti da subito... Poi nella ripresa quando saranno spompati dentro Diaz e Messias.


Ma soprattutto Ante.


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni *
> 
> *Verona (3-4-2-1): Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Ilic, Tameze, Lazovic; Caprari, Barak; Simeone.*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saele, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Ci pensa Krunic a risolverla questa. Come l'anno scorso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono talmente in tensione che per la prima volta da quanto seguo il calcio, mi sto chiedendo se non sarebbe meglio guardare la TV invece
> della partita.
> 
> Penso che non ci riuscirò e finirò comunque per guardarla. Ma prima non mi era mai passato per la testa di non guardare una partita.
> Sto diventando vecchio


io non ce la faccio. mi ricollego a fine gara F1.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*UFFICIALI*

*VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*

*MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Gioca veramente


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ci siamo. Non so voi ma io sono carico come prima di una partita di Champions degli anni d'oro. Andiamo a prenderci sti 3 punti.


----------



## bmb (8 Maggio 2022)

Formazione che non mi piace assolutamente. Speriamo di essere sullo 0 a 0 nel secondo tempo quando entreranno quelli brutti,sporchi e cattivi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma Bennacer?


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Mi sto cagando addosso, un magone assurdo


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Molti dubbi sulla formazione. Partita che rischia di mettersi sulla battaglia fisica più che sulla qualità. Vedremo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Formazione che non mi piace assolutamente. Speriamo di essere sullo 0 a 0 nel secondo tempo quando entreranno quelli brutti,sporchi e cattivi


L'unica variante era Bennacer per Krunic con conseguente spostamento del traditore sulla trequarti, speriamo bene


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Non so cosa dirvi davvero non so cosa dirvi davvero
tre minuti alla nostra più difficile sfida professionale
tutto si decide oggi ora noi...
o risorgiamo come squadra
o cederemo un centimetro alla volta
uno schema dopo l'altro fino alla disfatta
siamo all'inferno adesso signori miei
credetemi...
e possiamo rimanerci farci prendere a schiaffi
oppure aprirci la strada lottando verso la luce
possiamo scalare le pareti dell'inferno
un centimetro alla volta
io però non posso farlo per voi
sono troppo vecchio
mi guardo intorno vedo i vostri giovani volti
e penso...
certo che...
ho commesso tutti gli errori che un uomo di mezza età possa fare
si perchè io
ho sperperato tutti i miei soldi
che ci crediate o no
ho cacciato via
tutti quelli che mi volevano bene
e da qualche anno
mi da anche fastidio la faccia che vedo nello specchio
sapete col tempo con l'età
tante cose ci vengono tolte
ma questo fa parte della vita
però tu lo impari
solo quando quelle cose le cominci a perdere
e scopri che la vita è un gioco di centimetri
e così è il football
perchè in entrambi questi giochi
la vita e il football
il margine d'errore è ridottissimo
capitelo
mezzo passo fatto un pò in anticipo
o un po in ritardo
e voi non ce la fate
mezzo secondo troppo veloci o troppo lenti
e mancate la presa
ma i centimetri che ci servono sono dappertutto
sono intorno a noi
ce ne sono in ogni break della partita
ad ogni minuto
ad ogni secondo
in questa squadra si combatte per un centimetro
in questa squadra massacriamo di fatica noi stessi
e tutti quelli intorno a noi per un centimetro
ci difendiamo con le unghie e con i denti
per un centimetro
perchè sappiamo che quando andremo a sommare tutti quei centimetri
il totale allora farà la differenza tra la vittoria e la sconfitta
la differenza fra vivere e morire
e voglio dirvi una cosa
in ogni scontro
è colui il quale è disposto a morire
che guadagnerà un centimetro
e io so che se potrò avere un esistenza appagante
sarà perchè sono disposto ancora a battermi e a morire
per quel centimetro
la nostra vita è tutta li
in questo consiste
e in quei 10 centimetri davanti alla faccia
ma io non posso obbligarvi a lottare
dovete guardare il compagno che avete accanto
guardarlo negli occhi
io scommetto che ci vedrete un uomo determinato
a guadagnare terreno con voi
che ci vedrete un uomo
che si sacrificherà volentieri per questa squadra
consapevole del fatto che quando sarà il momento
voi farete lo stesso per lui
questo è essere una squadra signori miei
perciò o noi risorgiamo adesso
come collettivo
o saremo annientati individualmente
è il football ragazzi
è tutto qui
allora
che cosa volete fare?

ogni maledetta domenica si può vincere o perdere
l'importante è vincere o perdere da uomini


----------



## Kaw (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Tensione a livelli indicibili, faccio fatica a deglutire per la miseria...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi scassiamoli così male che domani dovranno ricostruirli a pezzi


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo in un impatto positivo. Contro Lazio e Fiorentina abbiamo subito tanto nei primi minuti


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


Daje! Annamo a vince!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Tocca a noi ragazzi. 
Chi si tira fuori dalla lotta è un figlio di marmotta.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

Spero di vedere almeno per una volta voglia e cattiveria. Non inizi da partitella di allenamento del giovedì com'è successo ultimamente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Maggio 2022)

Hanno rovinato talmente il calcio e la Serie A che sento questa partita uguali alle partite che faceva il Milan di Constant and Co, quando lottavamo per il nulla più totale.


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *VERONA: Montipò; Gunter, Ceccherini, Casale; Faraoni, Tameze, Ilic, Lazovic; Barak; Simeone, Caprari.*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud.*


5 minuti. Quanto ho atteso questo momento.
Sempre MILAN!


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Maggio 2022)

Tremo scrivendo, non oso immaginare i ragazzi.

FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Oh no quel ciccione di pardo insieme a tontolivo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Forza Milan!!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Tutti in trincea !


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Incrociamo tutto ciò che si può incrociare


----------



## Viulento (8 Maggio 2022)

tutti con le palle in mano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King of the North (8 Maggio 2022)

FORZAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Asfaltare. Facciamo loro mangiare la polvere


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Forza Milan!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Punizione interessante dal limite, buono spunto di leao


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Ah nemmeno fallo, bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Telecronista tedesco alibito.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Scusate ma non era rigore solare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao non può fare due cose sensate consecutive. Meta


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

Non è facile mandare il pallone in tribuna al bentegodi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non era rigore solare?


Il telecronista tedesca subito: 'Si dovrebbe guardare bene se é punizione o rigore, siamo al limite.....ah, non ha fischiato nemmeno fallo. Strano. '


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non era rigore solare?


Verrà assegnato al primo svenimento scaligero nella nostra area


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria da un mese a sta parte si fa saltare da qualsiasi cesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

È già il secondo tiro da lontano. Segno di tensione?
Non abbiamo mai tirato da fuori in tutto il campionato


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)

con sto campo devono tirare come non ci fosse un domani


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Sta invasato sto Simeone


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessiè imbarazzante


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessie dio mio


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Che lumaca kessie


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Guarda sto cesso catalano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessié come al solito mi fa bestemmiare tutti santi entro il 12' minuto. Pazzesco quanto si sia involuto, a Barcellona saranno fieri di vedere la sua fantastica gestione della palla


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Riusciremo a fare un gol da un calcio piazzato entro la fine del campionato?


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma nooooooooooooo


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Uuuuh bravo Krunic


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Cominciano i miracoli


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Bravo Krunic comunque


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Nooooo Girú


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Azione ben fatta tra saelemakers e krunic


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrooooooooooo miooooooooooo


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Goooooool SANDROOOO TONALIIII


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*Gooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Occhi al var


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Temo il solito VAR check over


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

Se mi annullano questo mi *******


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrooooooooo

E assist di Magic Mike!


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Pioli dice che è fuorigioco


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ce lo annulla


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Lo tolgono


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ce lo annullano sicuro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

2 possibili motivi per toglierlo:
A) Forse fuorigioco
B) Forse l'ha toccata col braccio nello scontro col difensore


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Annullato


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Annullato


----------



## ARKANA (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande sandrino di cattiveria

EDIT: mannaggia sono indietro con lo stream


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

Stanno misurando i fili d'erba.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandro lo desidera come tutti noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Andiamo avanti. Lo spirito è giusto


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Figurati se non cercavano il frame perfetto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Figurati se non annullavano il gol


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma un immagine esiste?


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

E te pareva


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Figuriamoci se ce ne va bene una. Ci siamo giocati anche il bonus regalo della loro difesa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Il var funziona bene ora, mica come sul rigore di Leao


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente il replay non verrà mai fatto vedere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Manco lo fanno vedere, bello


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

addios


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma segna Calabria santo Dio


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Cosa ha parato mannaggia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Dai ma che cesso Calabria non si può non si può


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Dai dai dai siamo in palla, avanti così


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrino monumentale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Stasera il var farà le magie vere e proprie...


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahha mezzo replay non hanno mandato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Sto cesso di Calabria-. Nelle ultime 5 partite ha sbagliato 3-4 gol assurdi. Cose che non puoi permetterti.


----------



## Gas (8 Maggio 2022)

Che schifo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Tudor uomo di me r da. All'annullamento manco si stesse giocando l'Europa


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

Con Tonali il VAR funziona, mica si chiama Barella.


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa sono andati a vedere?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dai ma che cesso Calabria non si può non si può


Era un gol fatto, semplicissimo fare un tiro ad incrociare gdi collo pieno, gol che si segna a livelli amatoriali. Quello che fa Calabria é veramente orribile


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Niente,non ce ne fischieranno una


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Cadere in area non serve a niente. Non ci daranno mai rigore.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Meritiamo il gol. Dai!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Svegliati girù


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il replay non verrà mai fatto vedere


Ci vuole un po' di "editing" video probabilmente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Io mi chiedo, con Holland in attacco sto scudetto quanti mesi fa lo avremmo vinto?


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Come al solito ci serviranno almeno quindici occasioni per segnare.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Occhio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessiè è proprio nullo.


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessie pascola in mezzo al campo


----------



## Gas (8 Maggio 2022)

Basta. La Serie Affanculo non avrà più neanche un euro da me


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Questo pezzo di sterco di Caprai fa il pazzo per un'angolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo per ora totalmente bloccato e invisibile. Mi chiedo se sia una decisione di Pioli.

Krunic oggi veramente bene. Da quelle fisicita che ti aspetteresti da parte di Kessié


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Attenti al Verona che quando riparte porta sempre tanti giocatori in avanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Doveri che ferma il nostro contropiede perche c'e un giocatore del Verona fermo a centrocampo. Epico.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

ma si è visto un replay decente del gol annullato ? sti maiali....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Bravissimo krunic


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Aahhhhh krunic. Alto di poco


----------



## R41D3N (8 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma si è visto un replay decente del gol annullato ? sti maiali....


Aveva mezza scarpa in fuorigioco, mezza scarpa!


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi krunic è in forma, forza!!!


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Nooooooo 

Adesso però basta, bisogna segnare dai


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande partita di Krunic.


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Krunic oggi vale 100 Brahim Diaz


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

Piedi di sterco!!!!


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Meta di Borini


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Meta


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Che ciuccio saele


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Cesso belga


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè saelemakers. Terribile


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Salamandra fa sempre 100 tocchi per aggiustarsi la palla, qui invece tira di prima completamente sbilanciato


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2022)

Che tiro.
Neanche nei pulcini...
Saele


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Si può rifiutare di battere un calcio d'angolo? La rimessa dal fondo avversaria ci dà più possibilità.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Via kessie a fine primo tempo assolutamente


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Via kessie a fine primo tempo assolutamente


Serve Bennacer


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma che falli fischia


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Con un esterno destro avevamo già vinto lo scudetto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Se non facciamo gol nel primo tempo poi sarà un gran casino, uff


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Sempre troppa difficoltà nella conclusione e nel fare goal. L'anno prossimo risolvere questo problema deve essere la priorità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Se penso a quelle melme interiste che fanno mille gol nei primi minuti mi sale il nervoso


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Per ora siamo in totale controllo, ma se non segniamo...


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo finora è invisibile.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Occhio


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma sto tameze


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Azione iniziata da un fallo. Bah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma uscisse sto pancarro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Lo sapevo LOL


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Maignan asino


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile

Gol di questi cani


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Non è possibile


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ecco qua. Bravi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Era nell'aria. Stavamo perdendo lucidità


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Polli


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Dio se porto sfiga


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Maggio 2022)

o vai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Finita quando hanno annullato il gol a Tonali


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Finito il campionato. Complimenti a Kessiè che si fa spostare da Simeone, e complimenti a chi continua a schierarlo.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma che azione hanno fatto sti maledetti?


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Errore di Mike


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria. Un orrore. Sbaglia un gol fatto e in difesa si fa tagliare fuori. Complimenti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Calabria agghiacciante


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile finire sotto sto primo tempo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Maignan a farfalle. Va detto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Maiali maledetti


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo facendo schifo a centrocampo


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

Noi dominiamo per 30... 0 gol +1 annullo..

Loro 1 azione gol...


Non ho parole


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

St'albanese di Tudor esulta come un invasato


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Immeritatissimo assurdo


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Non la vinciamo più. Quando mai segniamo?


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Pare che il Verona abbia vinto il campionato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

È lunga. Non perdiamo lucidità


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

che 2 palle


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Dare questa soddisfazione a questa squadra di melme inutile


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessie e saele non sono proprio entrati in campo


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

Giuru è un cipresso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Davanti all'area facciamo sempre quei tocchettini del c


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Theo stasera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

L'avete già ringraziato quell'asino di Calabria ?


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud non mi sta piacendo per niente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo e Calabria dormono. Senza terzini come si gioca?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Lo ripeto da tempo: Calabria non puo essere il terzino titolare di una squadra di Champions. La sua involuzione é tremenda, pari a quella di Kessié.
Non é il primo da cambiare, ma deve diventare la seconda scelta nelle prossime 2-3 sessioni di mercato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque kessie e Calabria da spedire sulla luna


----------



## Igniorante (8 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente la perderemo, detto questo spero che il Verona Calcio sprofondi negli abissi della terra.
Invasati del C...


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Vi dico già che nel secondo tempo si giocherà 10 minuti di tempo effettivo al massimo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud continua a fare ste sponde di prima, ma tieni sta palla


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Vogliono vincere lo scudetto senza fare un goal. 

Ma come si fa dai, abbiamo un attacco nullo


----------



## ventu84090 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma non aveva toccato di mano Barak?
Poi il replay del gol magicamente abbuiato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Maignan a farfalle. Va detto



L'unico andato a farfalle è quell'asino di Calabria,che non contento di aver sbagliato un goal facile facile si fa tagliare fuori come neanche un terzino di lega pro.

Rendiamoci conto che correva all'indietro a 2 cm da kalulu,senza neanche pensare che dietro di lui ci stava il giocatore del verona.
Giusto così,svantaggio meritatissimo.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)

dite quello che volete ma una squadra che vuole vincere non entra in campo cosi molle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avete già ringraziato quell'asino di Calabria ?


Doveva fare l'1-0 semplicissimo. Invece lo sbaglia, dorme in difesa e ci troviamo sotto di un gol. Che rabbia.

I suoi errori sono la nostra condanna.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque non lo meritavamo di prenderlo


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Pare che il Verona abbia vinto il campionato.


Ricordiamo che questi contro l'inter ne hanno presi 2 in mezz'ora.


----------



## Viulento (8 Maggio 2022)

nel secondo tempo tutti dentro i rinforzi di gennaio!!!!!!


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Maggio 2022)

che polllli


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Sono dei senza palle


----------



## neversayconte (8 Maggio 2022)

scusate ma a me sembra immeritatissimo sto vantaggio. 
e annullare il gol di tonali criminale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Ogni angolo è inutile. Bah


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

1 gol da angolo lo faremo mai ??


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto da tempo: Calabria non puo essere il terzino titolare di una squadra di Champions. La sua involuzione é tremenda, pari a quella di Kessié.
> Non é il primo da cambiare, ma deve diventare la seconda scelta nelle prossime 2-3 sessioni di mercato.



Guarda,lo dico già da un bel pò di tempo.
Ora bastamdavvero.

Le occasioni migliori capitano sempre a lui.
Era successa la stessa cosa contro il bologna,contro il torino,anche contro il napoli.
Sempre lui a sbagliare e fare quel tiro di


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma Leao che fine ha fatto?


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Che paracarro Giroud


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud non ha capito che gente ha intorno, pensa di fare le sponde per i trequartisti del Chelsea


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Pure Leao poca roba. Sulla sinistra oggi non facciamo granché.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud ad ogni azione prova la soluzione piu complicata possibile, il tocco da genio e non funziona. Dovrebbe iniziare a fare le scelta logiche e semplici.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 1 gol da angolo lo faremo mai ??



Si,segnerà Maignan con il colpo dello scoprione inverso.


----------



## Viulento (8 Maggio 2022)

#elliottsecondastella


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Faraoni sta giocando la finale del mondiale


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Sono davvero dei cani sti veronesi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma tu guarda sto maiale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Sto faraoni quando gli saltano i legamenti?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Faraoni viene ammonito per il fallo. Poi protesta, sbraccia, insulta....Viene ammonito solo Leao, non Faraoni con annessa espulsione. La Serie A.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2022)

Siamo poca roba. Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Il pinolo in panchina poi non si accorge che sulla sinistra Hernandez è in letargo da tot partite,nooo.
Figurati,durante gli allenamenti insisterà nel farlo rientrare a correre in mezzo al campo  

Non so da quanto è che non vedo una sua sgroppata sulla fascia.
Sgroppata senza accentramenti folli.


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOLLLL


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Vaiii tonali


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrooooooooo ancoraaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Chi l'ha fatto che si èp bloccato tutto diosantooo


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*Goooooooooooolllllllllllllllll*


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

GOOOOL TONALIIII


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrooooooooo ti amo Sandrooooooooo 
Dai cazzoooooo


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Seeeeee


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Maggio 2022)

caxxooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimo leao!!!!!!!


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

E annullate anche questo maiali


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Goooool Giulietta bottanaaaa


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

Menomale ero in ansia..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Vediamo che si inventano


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Gol di leao praticamente


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrooooooooo I love you


----------



## Trixed (8 Maggio 2022)

Goooool


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Parte tutto dall'errore di quel cane di Caprari. Godo


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Maggio 2022)

E adesso? Valutano al VAR se Pioli era dentro l'area tecnica, altrimenti è "fuorigioco geografico"?
Daiiiii!!!


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Maggio 2022)

metterei subito rebic


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Importantissimo averla ripresa nel primo tempo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

E ora obiettivo espulsione di quel maiale di faraoni


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Dai casso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Nel secondo tempo sono sicuro che la partita sarà nervosa e pioveranno gialli a non finire e verrà espulso qualcuno. Matematico


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna vincere 4-1!!!!!!!

forza!!!!!!

Ora pausa f1


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete ma una squadra che vuole vincere non entra in campo cosi molle


Mi sa che stai guardando il Foggia


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Pareggio, importantissimo. Fossimo andati al riposo con l'1-0 con 45 minuti di catenaccio era finita.

Dentro Bennacer per Kessie subito. 

Poi a scaldarsi Messias e Ibra. 

Dai dai dai.


----------



## ARKANA (8 Maggio 2022)

Annulla pure questo maiale


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Si sapeva sarebbe stata dura. Fondamentale se non altro averla ripresa prima dell'intervallo. 
Ma Bennacer è morto? Come si fa a preferirgli Kessiè?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

Forza forza, calma e sangue freddo.
Spacchiamo il culo a tutti i maledetti.


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessie maglietta asciutta e pulita.


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

fondamentale averla ripresa prima del break


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Importantissimo averla ripresa nel primo tempo


Fondamentale


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Voglio Ante


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

che giocadorLeao


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

Loro stanno giocando stile finale dei mondiali...


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandro sta segnando gol di vitale importanza. 

Orgoglio ragazzi, orgoglio


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

sto streaming di melma va tutto a scatti, non ho visto nulla del gol.


----------



## Giek (8 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma Leao che fine ha fatto?


Che infedeli.
Dopo che ci sta prendendo per mano da tutto il campionato.
Ancora c’è gente che non ha capito che Leao è un giocatore che non è da Milan, da questo Milan di Elio. È giocatore da top team


----------



## Miro (8 Maggio 2022)

Tomori mi sta facendo venire i brividi. Non ne sta azzeccando una.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Tudor figlio di marmotta. 
Maledetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque vada, fascia di capitano a Tonali per acclamazione di popolo.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo giocando bene, nulla da dire


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Kessie maglietta asciutta e pulita.


Si dovrebbe vergognare, gli dovrebbero dare l'ultimo stipendio e sputargli in faccia..facchino.


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Che infedeli.
> Dopo che ci sta prendendo per mano da tutto il campionato.
> Ancora c’è gente che non ha capito che Leao è un giocatore che non è da Milan, da questo Milan di Elio. È giocatore da top team


Era sparito da 20 minuti. E comunque è tra i miei preferiti pensa un po'.


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao e il 90% del nostro attacco da quando Theo si e fermato


----------



## andre85 (8 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo giocando in 10 giroud non ne prende uno e quando la prende sbaglia il passaggio


----------



## ARKANA (8 Maggio 2022)

Stasera comunque molto bene krunic


----------



## R41D3N (8 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando bene, nulla da dire


Infatti meritavamo ampiamente il vantaggio.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

una volta a Kessie fumava la testa dal sudore...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Come gamba e approccio ci siamo.
Non dobbiamo però perdere quei palloni sanguinosi e sotto porta più cattivi caxxo.


----------



## Simo98 (8 Maggio 2022)

Partita approcciata bene ma dobbiamo essere più incisivi
In una finale Calabria non può sbagliare quel gol, e Saele non può tirare quella ciabattata dal limite


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud malissimo oggi, dentro Ibra dai.


----------



## Dexter (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao sta facendo quello che gli pare


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando bene, nulla da dire


Ai punti meritiamo noi. E di parecchio.

C'è stato un appannamento ma non siamo usciti dal campo


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Dietro li facciamo ballare terribilmente con gli inserimenti .

Ah però vorrei capire e rivedere il fallo su leao sul quale l'arbitro non ha fischiato e poi ha dato corner.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

Grandi ragazzi!! . Da buon interista Faraoni vuole fare il fenomeno? Theo non deve cadere nel tranello. Dai dai dai dobbiamo spingere. Io come sempre ci credo !


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud nullo purtroppo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Importantissimo averla ripresa nel primo tempo



Adesso bisogna fare come ha fatto l'inda contro l'empoli : metterli subito sotto e impallinarli
Ma stavolta senza fare caghate noi!


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Dai casso


----------



## R41D3N (8 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Giroud nullo purtroppo


Proverei Rebic al suo posto.


----------



## The P (8 Maggio 2022)

Io metterei Ibra per Giroud e Bennacer per quell’ameba di Kessie.


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Maggio 2022)

Giocarsi lo scudetto con questo giroud mamma miaaaaa.
Calabria e ķessie inguardabili ..
Metterei subito rebic per giroud e benna per il cadavere di kessie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Purtroppo abbiamo giocatori che in un Milan che vuole vincere qualcosa non ci possono stare tra i titolari. Parlo di Calabria e Salaschifo… Salaschifo imbarazzante, penso che nel fondamentale di tiro sia il giocatore più scarso che abbia visto al Milan nel ruolo di ala…


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Giroud malissimo oggi, dentro Ibra dai.



Per carità, ci manca solo di giocare in 9, già stiamo regalando kessie


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Krunic molto meglio di Diaz


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna fare come ha fatto l'inda contro l'empoli : metterli subito sotto e impallinarli
> Ma stavolta senza fare caghate noi!


Non li citare quei ladri.
A meno che non si parla di furti, ladrate , colpo del secolo .


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Leao sta facendo quello che gli pare


Nell'uno contro uno è uno dei migliori in Europa pochi ca... Ha una esplosività terrificante per uno cosi alto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Tonali da incursore mossa geniale.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando in 10 giroud non ne prende uno e quando la prende sbaglia il passaggio


Dovrebbe tenere palla e farsi fare qualche fallo.

Inspiegabile tutti questi errori di concetto


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nell'uno contro uno è uno dei migliori in Europa pochi ca... Ha una esplosività terrificante per uno cosi alto.


Leao non esiste.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

Salsamaker dovrebbe vergognarsi comunque, Krunic gli sta dando una bella lezione, e ho detto tutto


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo giocatori che in un Milan che vuole vincere qualcosa non ci possono stare tra i titolari. Parlo di Calabria e Salaschifo… Salaschifo imbarazzante, penso che nel fondamentale di tiro sia il giocatore più scarso che abbia visto al Milan nel ruolo di ala…


Preferisco Castillejo al suo posto,pensa un po'


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ibra cammina è un ex giocatore meglio rebic


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Juric avrà ricevuto il bonifico. 
Assatanato.


----------



## cris (8 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> GOOOOL TONALIIII


Annullate anche questo maledetti


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Salsamaker dovrebbe vergognarsi comunque, Krunic gli sta dando una bella lezione, e ho detto tutto


Si dovrebbe vergognare molto più Kessie, stiamo giocando in 10


----------



## Viulento (8 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Juric avrà ricevuto il bonifico.
> Assatanato.


juric?


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Juric avrà ricevuto il bonifico.
> Assatanato.


C'è Tudor adesso


----------



## Miro (8 Maggio 2022)

Salamualeikum non era neanche partito male considerati i suoi standard...il problema è che ha i piedi al contrario.


----------



## bmb (8 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo in un pareggio. Tira una brutta aria


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo mettere Leao il più possibile 1 contro 1 vicino l'area


----------



## bmb (8 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Juric avrà ricevuto il bonifico.
> Assatanato.


E l'altro fecaloma di Faraoni?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ho girato sulla F1 e abbiamo fatto gol! 
Bene così. Gol praticamente di Leao. Ma Tonali era lì. Forza!


----------



## sacchino (8 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo in un pareggio. Tira una brutta aria


Sarebbe oro


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo in un pareggio. Tira una brutta aria


Ma quale pareggio non diciamo caxxate


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tonali da incursore mossa geniale.


Verissimo ma il suo posto è proprio quello. Un 8 alla Dino Baggio che prende la palla e guadagna metri sia col pallone che senza.


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> E l'altro fecaloma di Faraoni?


Lui è sicuramente interista. È invasato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2022)

La nostra fascia destra è drammatica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La nostra fascia destra è drammatica.



Anche la sinistra con Hernandez.
Ma vuole spingere su quella caxxo di fascia ?

Ma perchè ogni volta si ostina a partire palla al piede per vie centrali ?
Ogni volta (e sottolineo OGNI volta) fa un paio di metri per poi cadere a terra come un salame.
L'arbitro non fischia e l'azione si capovolge nell'altra metacampo,con lui che ancora si sta rialzando da terra


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Sto malissimo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché ancora kessie perché


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria SEMPRE saltato


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria un birillo


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Che scandalo Calabria


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria è in crisi


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria saltato sempre come un birillo, malissimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma Calabria é ubriaco? Non ne azzecca una, che sia una!


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

To na li


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Dai casso


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandrooooooooo SANDROOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*Goooooolllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Maggio 2022)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Sto maleeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Gooooool


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Meraviglioso SANDRO!


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Tonaliiiiiiiii


----------



## Viulento (8 Maggio 2022)

mettete una sedia a destra per favore!!!


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

DOPPIETTAAAAA TONALIIII I GRANDE AZIoNE Di LEAO


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi sto piangendo


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Va i


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

SANDROOOOOOOO MIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Praticamente due gol di Leao, Dajeeeeeee


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

Dicevate di Leao ???


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandroooooooo.


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao fantastico. Peccato per il giallo.
Giocatore favoloso.


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ora il 3


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma Montipo che chiede fuorigioco?    
Che coraggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Commovente Sandro. Leao un treno


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

grandissimi, non segna da ottobre in trasferta ma se mette due assist va bene lo stesso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa vogliono guardare? Ma non si vergognano


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Madonna mia, sto asse Leao-Tonali devastante


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Montipo che chiede fuorigioco?
> Che coraggio


E lo controllano pure. I famosi fuorigioco in contropiede


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Leao fantastico. Peccato per il giallo.
> Giocatore favoloso.


Non era diffidato


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

faccia di tudor impagabile


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao fa quello che gli pare.

Sandro cuore rossonero


----------



## ARKANA (8 Maggio 2022)

Siiiiiiiiii sandrino e leao devastanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu deve stare attento, troppo plateale. Cosi rischia


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Calmaaaaaaaaa!!!
Pazzesco Leao!!


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Chiuderla al più presto, dai


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ora chiudiamola per una volta dai forza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Come i cani stanno. Speriamo stasera venga la cacarella a tutti e 11 più Tudor


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Sandrino


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2022)

Sandroooooooo


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)

sandrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Dal che si dimostra che siamo più pericolosi sui calci d'angolo avversari che su nostri


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Calma ora. È lunghissima


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

Mamma che ansia


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Che gufo Tontolivo, lo odio.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)

ma l'arbitro è dispiaciuto ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Tieni la palla Olivier tieni la palla


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud con queste sponde di prima ha rotto veramente i coglio ni


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao invasato


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Maggio 2022)

Chi non salta è veronese e e chi non salta è veronese....


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Daje Rafa, mettigli una pera all'incrocio adesso


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare il 3


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Un gol sul calcio piazzato lo faremo prima della fine della stagione?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

Torno solo per dire una cosa : *IL TONALISMO vincerà!*


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Spiace dirlo, ma Davide è davvero il punto debole stasera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria oggi mi fa prendere un infarto


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sto tameze per il dopo Kessie lo vedrei proprio bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Lunghissima. È lunghissima


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spiace dirlo, ma Davide è davvero il punto debole stasera.


Da un mese non stasera


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

A destra dobbiamo metterci una pezza ma non so come


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria deve fare il panchinaro di un grande terzino


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Hellas in pressione. Non usciamo da un po'


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Loro sulla nostra destra ci fanno male. Forse metterei Florenzi per Saele se ha i minuti nelle gambe.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria inutile. Si fa saltare sempre.


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Occasione Hellas! Ma cagatevi in faccia melme


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma Bennacer perché non è ancora entrato? Dai Pioli su!!


----------



## Viulento (8 Maggio 2022)

mettete una sedia al posto di calabria per favore!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Perché cambi così presto?


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud è stanco. Cambio necessario.


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Salamandra lo avrei lasciato in campo


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Giroud vai a fare un'altra intervista va...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Cambi giusti e sensati. Giroud oggi male, ha provato sempre la soluzione complicata riuscendoci pochissime volte. In contropiede in teoria Rebic é molto meglio...ma conosciamo tutti Ante con il suo carattere particolare.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessie inguardabile, gioca solo per fare numero.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande Pierino


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Nooooo Franck


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Sparati cessiè


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2022)

Troppa ansia. Chiudiamola


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessiè aveva una prateria


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

Kessie indegno maledetto


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Sbaglio o Kessie stasera è piantato in terra?


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Mah, io salame l’avrei lasciato dentro, è scarso eh ma in questa fase secondo me era utile


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Rafael pure giocando con le mani in tasca fa quel che vuole stasera.


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Kessie stasera è piantato in terra?


Non capisco perché non mette Bennacer


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare il terzo, altrimenti il cetriolo è sempre dietro l'angolo


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Buona partita di Krunic


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente arriva Ismaele. 

Comunque io ora farei scaldare pure Romagnoli, se facciamo il terzo lo butterei dentro gli ultimi 10 minuti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Entra Bennacer


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Krunic bravissimo. Solo applausi


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Questo cambio non l'ho capito


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande Rade, molto bene stasera.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao non ne ha più


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

bene Bennacer dentro


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2022)

Se vinciamo dobbiamo comprarne Barack al posto di Kessie e Faraoni x Romagnoli


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Bravo Calabria qui.


----------



## sacchino (8 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo dobbiamo comprarne Barack al posto di Kessie e Faraoni x Romagnoli


Se li copravamo prima adesso staremmo 2 a 0


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo dobbiamo comprarne Barack al posto di Kessie e Faraoni x Romagnoli



Saranno anche bravi ma come se stessero giocando la finale dei Mondiali...
Sti schifosi solo con noi danno sempre il 200% delle loro potenzialità


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Non abbiamo un giocatore in grado di far salire la squadra e tenere palla? Il Verona riparte sempre


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Noooo entra Lasagna, la bestia nera.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Occhio a questo qua che già dai tempi del Carpi gli ho augurato le peggiori cose


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma vai a quel paese Doveri


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Non si può difendere e basta ancora per 20 minuti


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare il terzo però, dai su


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria si era fatto frecare


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria si era fatto sfuggire lasagna. Che pericolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria completamente assente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Lazovic sembra Neymar contro Calabria....


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria è un birillo che saltano tutti


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Che sciagura Calabria


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Madonne mia, sulla destra stasera è un dramma sportivo Calabria


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria è in bambola. Non può continuare a stare in campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna resuscitare Florenzi. Sto Calabria é un pericolo pubblico.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Lazovic con Calabria sembra il primo Bale


----------



## CrisRs (8 Maggio 2022)

Oggi calabria male male


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria un danno


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

metti Ibra, non teniamo una palla alta davanti dall'uscita di Giroud


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Sparati Theo


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo impazzito


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo un folle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo....


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma quanto è stupido theo


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Florenzi al posto di Calabria?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa c fai theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Calabria é totalmente nel pallone, Theo non so cosa abbia ma oggi sembra Antonini.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

Un altro quarto d ora così non si regge


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Numero di Calabria qui!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Che stecca Calabria


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Leao occhio che sei ammonito


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

e perchè non ha saltato Rebic ?
era per lui


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2022)

Che schifo sentire partite importanti con la telecronaca di Pardo, non riesco proprio a farmelo piacere


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo giocare però, non aspettare il 90esimo cacchio!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma che gli fanno fare a sta Lasagna della nonna


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

Sto maledetto lasagna c'è l ha su con noi ?


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

fuori Leao che ha già dato, dentro Ibra
lo toglie quando non vince e si fa problemi a toglierlo quando vince


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Smaltita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Quanto mi dà fastidio kessie


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Doppio sussulto di paura.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque mai una volta che si arrivi all'80' con una partita chiusa. Mai

Hellas sempre pericoloso


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Renditi utile Ibra dai, timbra il terzo.


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

ecco finalmente


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Flor3nziiiiiiiiiiiiiioooio


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Florenziiiiiiiiiii


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Riscatto subito per florenzi. Vaiiii


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Siiiiii


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2022)

Aleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Aleeeeee


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

bellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo de nonnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Maggio 2022)

Bbbbbelllo de nonnnaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Florenziiiiiii 3-1 al Bente*GODO*


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

*Gooooooollllllll*

*Altro che Calabria!*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Maggio 2022)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Nell'angolinoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

E anche lui ha messo la firma


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2022)

Florenziiiiiiii gufaccioniiii


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Mandate il replay a Calabria su come si calcia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

Aleeeeeee


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

gooooooooooool

che spettacolo, azione dei due nuovi entrati.
Ibra di testa, azione che mai avrebbe fatto Leao, e Florenzi segna dopo il dai e vai


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Pure con due menischi rotti è meglio di Calabria.


----------



## PANDA82 (8 Maggio 2022)

Vaaaaaiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## Simo98 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma Massara un sorriso mai?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Che grande Florenzi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2022)

Ragaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa questo è stato un passo importante soprattutto com era partita

Adesso concentrazione per le prossime altrimenti farà ancora più male

E speriamo nel Cagliari


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

E chi dorme stanotte.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Maggio 2022)

Lo spizziiiiiiiiiiii come godoooo


----------



## ARKANA (8 Maggio 2022)

Seeeeeee finitaaaaa


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Adesso evitiamo cartellini stupidi per Kalulu e Tomori


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Con la fascia a sto traditore mi sanguinano gli occhi


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Maggio 2022)

Riscattatelo. Subito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma Massara un sorriso mai?


Io è da due ore che sono a chiappe strettissime altro che sorriso


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Maggio 2022)

Le lerde fanno la rimonta? Succhiateci il c la rimonta la facciamo pure noi

A cuccia a -2


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimo Florenzi! Grandissimo! 
E Messias che cioccolatino che gli ha messo!


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

e spazzaaaa, cos'è sto passaggino ?


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte.


qui sono le 4.35, mi sa che faccio una tirata fino a Lunedi prossimo.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande Sandrino Florenzi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Messias la riserva di un buon esterno può farla. Meglio di Salamella secondo me


----------



## sacchino (8 Maggio 2022)

E' il giorno dei Sandri.


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

che vuole tudor ???
stai in panca, somaro gobbo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Messias nooooooo


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa?!??!


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Messias in modalità Saelemaekers...


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa a sbagliare così...dobbiamo assolutamente prendere un ala destra


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Che palla Rebic, Messias ovviamente sciupa


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

Ante stasera avrebbe meritato almeno due assist vincenti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Che palla aveva dato Rebic, ma stai zitto ciccioneeee


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Incu a Simone Inzaghi
Incu a Tudor
Incu a Casale
Incu al fatal verona


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

la Fecal Verona


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2022)

Messias ti perdono, per stasera, solo per l'assist a Florenzi


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Maggio 2022)

Però caxxo mi spoilerate ogni gol..
Il mio satellite rimbalza su una 40ina di vpn sono in differita di 3/4 min..
Vi pregherei di esultare con un po di ritardo.. grazie..


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

ne ha stesi due

finchè Messias sbaglia sul 3-1 fa niente...


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2022)

Ricordo le prime partite di Florenzi, male male male, sono contento per lui e per noi che stia in crescendo. Nel suo periodo d'oro alla Roma era titolare in nazionale
Ottimo panchinaro ma anche Calabria degli ultimi tempi un pò lo è


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma Massara un sorriso mai?


No quando è contento ha una traversa al posto del ca., lo ha spiegato bene il suo mentor Walter Sabatini a Sabato Sprint. Ognuno deve gioire come vuole caro Simo88!


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a sbagliare così...dobbiamo assolutamente prendere un ala destra


Dybala...Pasalic...


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

mi gasa quando Ibra intima ai compagni di passare la palla e gliela passano sempre


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Andiamooooooo ANDIAMOOOOOOOO

*ANDIAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

In culo alla fatal Verona!!!

Dajeeeeeeeeeeee, avanti così!


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2022)

Finita! Si gode


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

la FATAL VERONA FICCATEVELA IN SU PER IL CULO GIORNALAI DI ME.RDA!!!!!!!


----------



## sion (8 Maggio 2022)

Ripassate alla prossima gufi di *****!


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

e Sukano forte!!


----------



## Milanoide (8 Maggio 2022)

Bravissimi tutti


----------



## Maravich49 (8 Maggio 2022)

Spizzi mio


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Fuori una ne restano due


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

non ho visto una mazza del secondo tempo (causa streaming fecale), non potete capire la sofferenza. 

amo questi ragazzi. 
sandrino sei uno di noi, ti voglio bene.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Maggio 2022)

e ora dopo il derby del passamontagna se il Cagliari giocasse con le palle.....


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

altra eccezionale vittoria in rimonta


----------



## __king george__ (8 Maggio 2022)

e anche questa è fatta...


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Florenzi, forse mi hai salvato la vita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Maggio 2022)

Meno quattro, meno quattro, MENO QUATTRO


----------



## JoKeR (8 Maggio 2022)

Approccio giustissimo e cattivo oggi.
Abbiamo preso gol per caso e perchè c'è stato un contrasto assurdo Kessie-Barak, ovviamente senza fallo del ceco.
Grande il mister per la posizione di Tonali e per avere messo finalmente Krunic,

Da tempo io e @willcoyote85 lo invocavamo.... bravo Rade


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

@kYMERA , sfatato il mito!!
E' il nostro anno!


----------



## PANDA82 (8 Maggio 2022)

Tonali mi ha fatto piangere stasera.....


----------



## peo74 (8 Maggio 2022)

E vaiiiii! Suxate ultras veronesi!


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Maggio 2022)

Commuoventi i ragazzi!!! Stasera bravi tutti era davvero tosta uscire coi 3 punti per come si era messa. Fantastici! E bravo Pioli, formazione e cambi perfetti, senza Diaz abbiamo ben altra consistenza nelle due fasi. Forza Milan! ⚫️


----------



## The P (8 Maggio 2022)

Dajeeeee. Grandi ragazzi!!!

E non sia mai che non riscattano Florenzi. Giocatore con le palle cubiche.


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Maggio 2022)

La fatal verona mettitela nel culo (quasi cit.)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Maggio 2022)

Mettetevela nel di dietro la fatal Verona. 

MELME! 

GODO! 

GRANDE MILAN.


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

Grandi ragazzi! Andiamo a prendercelo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2022)

Godoria estrema


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

Alla faccia di tutti, Padovan, melme, VAR, criminali veronesi e Fatalisti vari!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> juric?


Vabbè, mi avete capito .
Ahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2022)

Forse la migliore partita di girone di ritorno. Vinta di forza


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Maggio 2022)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Tonali mi ha fatto piangere stasera.....


Doppietta (potevano essere tre) nel giorno del suo compleanno. Che partita!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Maggio 2022)

Non ho ancora capito perché questi giocavano così imbestialiti, maledetti cani veronesi 

GODOOOOO


----------



## R41D3N (8 Maggio 2022)

Grandi tutti, tre punti fondamentali...grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Vaff… fatal Verona.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Maggio 2022)

Dominio nella città di Giulietta.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Tudor suca
Marmotta ciuccia
Padovan eccoti la supposta.

Godooo


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito perché questi giocavano così imbestialiti, maledetti cani veronesi
> 
> GODOOOOO


Se vincevano arrivava la mancetta


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Avevo detto 4-1, ci sono andato vicino


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Giulietta è una trota.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Si gode, Tudor maiale


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2022)

Anche questa è andata. Commoventi questi ragazzi.
Va dato atto a Pioli di avere azzeccato la mossa Tonali incursore, chi se lo sarebbe aspettato?


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma a voi tameze non piace al posto di kessie? A me piace molto


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Il lanciano c'è. 
Movimento negazionismo lanciano


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque Giulietta è una trota.


Spiaze per Giulietta..


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimi. Florenzi numero uno. 
tabu sfatato.
Interista vaffa


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Maggio 2022)

Oggi, semplicemente e puramente, si gode! 
I miei migliori auguri di buon compleanno a Sandro Tonali, il nostro eroe di oggi, e un bentornato in campo a bello de nonna Florenzi!


----------



## EmmePi (8 Maggio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito perché questi giocavano così imbestialiti, maledetti cani veronesi
> 
> GODOOOOO


Più fanno così e più è facile per noi vincere. Ci caricano e non mettendo pullman davanti la porta ci rendono spazi in cui inserirci.
Ora voglio anche gli altri merdazzurri con le loro dichiarazioni di guerra!
Sotto un'altra!!!!


----------



## PANDA82 (8 Maggio 2022)

Che emozioni ragazzi.....
Era da tempo che non vivevo le partite in questo modo!
Al di là del finale che sarà, grandi tutti!!!
Spero che il mio cuore resista alle ultime 2 partite!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2022)

E questa è andata, rispedito l'assalto al mittente, ora battiamo in casa la dea e poi a Sassuolo x la gloria

Grazie ragazzi, siete grandi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2022)

Oggi veramente grande partita, peccato per il 4-1 divorato da Messias, sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> @kYMERA , sfatato il mito!!
> E' il nostro anno!


Live from Bentegodi.
Ragazzi del tifo grandissimi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Live from Bentegodi.
> Ragazzi del tifo grandissimi



Hai sfatato il tuo tabù nero, ora siamo invincibili!


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Mi dite come fa il coro “interista vaff…” ?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Vado mi trombo Giulietta e torno.
Verona fatale si.. per romeo.

Suca marmotta.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Calma, ancora non abbiamo fatto niente, calma.


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.

“Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari? 
Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”

Come godo!!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi solo io mi sono accorto che quelli del Verona erano super indemoniati?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

non parlano più i vari montipò, casale, tudor e tutta sta feccia che ce l'ha menata 1 settimana sulla fatal verona ? 

a cuccia, dai, ci avete provato. 
si rosicaaaaaaaaaaaa

che bello quando alla fine tutti i nostri tifosi cantavano "interista vaffancoolo"


----------



## EmmePi (8 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.
> 
> “Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari?
> Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”
> ...


L'interista ha la faccia come il culo, quando parla in pratica scorreggia!


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi dite come fa il coro “interista vaff…” ?


su youtube ne trovi parecchi di video sul nuovo coro.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi dite come fa il coro “interista vaff…” ?


Bello vero?


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

“Caprari da ufficio inchieste. Si vede che ha il dente avvelenato ancora dopo tanti anni...”


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Maggio 2022)

caressa ha una faccia funerea  come godoo


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Comunque anche live confermo Calabria anello debole. Tutta la fascia destra è da rifondare


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Volevo mettere qualche foto della curva ma pare siano troppo pesanti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Vittoria strameritata poco da dire. Vediamo ora cosa si inventeranno i disagiati


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Maggio 2022)

Ho tremato per tutta la partita. Ma la soddisfazione è grande! Tonali immenso, Leao decisivo e Florenzi ci mette la ciliegina. Una parola per i due terzini, Calabria e Hernandez: una pena, ma cos'hanno? Theo fa cose folli col pallone e Calabria non si regge in piedi. Ma l'abbiamo sfangata e va bene così.
Vittoria dedicata a quella squadra di lerda che aspettava il bonifico dalla Pinetina, razza di invasati esaltati che non sono altro. Li odio con tutta l'anima: sono poco sotto la Juventus e l'OM. Non li sopporto proprio. Quel c* di Lasagna, Caprari, quel gobbo di Tudor: a casaaaaaa!
Un caro saluto ai giornalisti gufi maledetti, da Padovan in giù; vi deve scoppiare il fegato per le ulcere che vi faremo venire!
Testa alla prossima, pericolosa quanto questa: non lo voglio dire ai quattro venti, ma il *erdona, la Talanta e la Succursale sono squadre che non mettono il pullman davanti alla porta; incrocio le dita e continuo a soffrire.
FVCR!


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Maggio 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Non ho buone sensazioni. Più che altro credo che i nostri ragazzi non sono abituati a questo genere di pressione. Metteteci che gira tutto bene all'Inter. Oltre agli arbitraggi ed al VAR sempre e comunque pro Inter, è incredibile come nelle ultime 5 partite ci siano capitate 5 avversarie tutte in corsa per degli obiettivi. Anche il Verona, come Lazio, Atalanta e Fiorentina è comunque in corsa per un posto in Europa che sarebbe a soli 4 punti. Comunque quando sono così teso di solito amo vedere i video del Milan degli Olandesi per rilassarmi un po'. Mi è capitato per caso di vedere un gol di Van Basten all'addio al calcio di Albertini del 2006 a 41 anni, a 13 anni dal ritiro. Che gol ragazzi, non ricordavo. Clamoroso. Ad averlo un attaccante così. Avevamo vinto il campionato 3 mesi fa.


Ora ne sei ancora sicuro ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco il talismano Padovan!

Bisognerebbe metetrlo dentro il pupazzo diavoletto e farne la mascotte!


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Maggio 2022)

Importantissimo che i due centrali non abbiano preso il giallo!


----------



## Dexter (8 Maggio 2022)

Oggi sull 1-0 ero distrutto. Grazie ragazzi, grazie Tonali che 1 anno fa non avrei scommesso 1 centesimo su di te


----------



## kYMERA (8 Maggio 2022)

Theo e Calabria inguardabili. Kalulu e Tomori perfetti considerando che erano diffidati. 
Kessie ombre e luci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Theo e Calabria inguardabili. Kalulu e Tomori perfetti considerando che erano diffidati.
> Kessie ombre e luci.



Theo oggi un disastro, che gli ha fatto in settimana la ninfomane?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (8 Maggio 2022)

Si gode si gode si gode....casa non ha più i muri  haahah ma domanda importante Leao entra in diffida con il giallo preso?


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi solo io mi sono accorto che quelli del Verona erano super indemoniati?


Lo si è visto subito. Uno dei nostri a terra è l'altro che gli urla di rialzarsi.

Empoli al primo fallo si scusa è da alinterista la mano per rialzarsi, più chiaro di così.


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Si gode si gode si gode....casa non ha più i muri  haahah ma domanda importante Leao entra in diffida con il giallo preso?


È quello che vorrei sapere anch'io


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.
> 
> “Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari?
> Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”
> ...


Gente malata.


----------



## bmb (8 Maggio 2022)

Calmi.


----------



## bmb (8 Maggio 2022)

Però un po' mi dispiace per Tudor, Caprari e Faraoni che il prossimo anno dopo aver dato l'anima questa sera saranno in B.

Ah no niente. 

Speriamo brucino tutti vivi.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque anche live confermo Calabria anello debole. Tutta la fascia destra è da rifondare


Male Calabria è stato saltato tutte le volte.
Male anche Hernandez.
Malissimo Kessie. Kessie non dovrebbe più giocare metta Krunic piuttosto come trequartista che rende il triplo.


----------



## DaveD (8 Maggio 2022)

scusate ma la FATAL VERONA ha già battuto il Milan? mi son perso qualcosa?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

Battutaccia: poi non dite che non si segna su corner. 
Abbiamo segnato da corner avversario.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco il *talismano Padovan*!
> 
> Bisognerebbe metetrlo dentro il pupazzo diavoletto e farne la mascotte!


una garanzia. 

come sconcerti, come caressa. 

le profezie di nostradamus in confronto sono barzellette.


----------



## Metapiro (8 Maggio 2022)

Credo che sia il quarto giallo di leao, quindi diffida


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Maggio 2022)

Il terzo gol degno del Brasile di Telê Santana: rilancio lungo di Magik Mike col sinistro Isma di testa per Ibra che la trasmette di prima a Kessi poi uno-due tra Florenzinho e Messias bello di nonna che finisce l'azione con un siluro violentissimo di collo pieno ( presa leggermente con l'esterno del piede) All'antica !


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Maignan 6 non ha dovuto fare parate ma sul gol preso è andato un Po a zonzo per l'area.

Calabria 4,5 Catastrofico
Tomori 6
Kalulu 6,5
Hernandez 5 impalpabile
Tonali 8,5. Devastante
Kessie 4 che si tolga il più velocemente dalle palle.
Salemekers 6
Krunic 6,5 meglio lui che Kessie trequartista.
Leao 8,5 Devastante
Giroud 5 male non tiene una palla.

Pioli 7, 5 scelte giuste Krunic e Salemekers
Bene i cambi Giroud Rebic e Calabria Florenzi. Scelta sbagliata Kessie per Krunic. Scelta sbagliata far battere gli angoli a Hernandez.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Tonali non esce più dall'antidoping.
Marotta non demorde


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2022)

Dai ! Dai! Dai !
Adesso testa all'Atalanta!


----------



## Kaw (9 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.
> 
> “Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari?
> Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”


Si riferisce all'autogol dell'Empoli?

Comunque avete visto l'esultanza di Tudor, sia al gol annullato che al loro gol, una roba senza senso.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Come dissero i napoletani


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Male Calabria è stato saltato tutte le volte.
> Male anche Hernandez.
> Malissimo Kessie. Kessie non dovrebbe più giocare metta Krunic piuttosto come trequartista che rende il triplo.


Calabria a volte fa degli errori grossolani. Isma si fa male nel derby perché Davide sbaglia clamorosamente un passagio facile che costringe Isma ad uno sprint di 40 metri dove sacrifica la sua caviglia . A livello difensivo quando incontra un velocista soffre tantissimo. Perisic, Lazovic, Luis Diaz... Non oso immaginare contro Vinicius o Dembele.

A volte Theo è troppo sicuro di se è mi ha fatto arrabbiare oggi quando fa sto passagio insensato indietro, di una leggerezza folle . Se non fosse per la velocità pazzesca di Fik era gol. Nella stessa situazione Maldini avrebbe mandato un campanellino senza pensarci troppo. Lo adoro perà ha sbaglaito di brutto su questa azione.

Kessie non ha voglia tutto lì.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Maggio 2022)

Ma davvero dice "mi dispiace però non posso"?

Era in occasione del secondo gol di Tonali e Tameze chiedeva di annullarlo per non so bene cosa...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.
> 
> “Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari?
> Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”
> ...


Quel forum è popolato da gente che ha la faccia come il deretano, da reietti dimenticati da Dio, da parassiti rancorosi della società che si vedono mogli e fidanzate chiavate ogni giorno da terze persone per via della loro totale e assoluta impotenza. L’interista medio è quanto di più orrendo e aberrante partorito dall’uomo, un individuo al quale non augurerei neppure di vincere una partita a carte contro il fu Jihadi John.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.
> 
> *“Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari?
> Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”*
> ...


Anfiossi (vedi Wikipedia o simili)


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2022)

Ieri comunque abbiamo vinto da grande squadra. Forse perché probabilmente lo siamo (almeno in Italia)…


----------



## giannigrenoli (9 Maggio 2022)

Il Fatal Milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho estrapolato un commento da indafans che racchiude il pensiero collettivo di quei perdenti.
> 
> “Ma è possibile che i gol sono sempre regalati da errori grossolani avversari?
> Noi per segnare dobbiamo sputare sangue…”
> ...



1 commento? centinaia di commenti. Tutti uguali. Per loro si stanno scansando tutti, siamo culati, gli arbitri ci fischiano a favore, e ma se Radu non la lisciava. Vivono in un mondo parallelo, sono eterni complessati cronici che vivono forse senza rendersene conto un complesso di inferiorità eterno. in generale gente altamente antisportiva, infatti gli interisti vivono di rivalse, di capipopolo che li aizzano contro il "sistema". Ma che ne sanno loro di cicli di calcio che hanno lasciato il segno in tutto il Mondo. Il Milanista vive di calcio, loro di gombloddiiiii.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Maggio 2022)

ieri ottima prova di krunic visto che non gioca pratimaente mai è stato più pericoloso lui di kessie e diaz messi assieme 
qualcosa da rivedere nell'occasione del gol loro calabria si fa sorprendere dal tornante dle verona e maignan esce male..
kessie l'avrei cambiato..non mi sembrava molto in partita..

messias deve fare 100 ripetizioni di tiri in settimana..simile al gol mangiato da saelemaker con il napoli..il bello è che si era pure coordinato..

per il resto ottima prova dei ragazzi , matura con tutta la pressione della stampa ddosso..continuiamo così che manca poco


----------



## mark (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 1 commento? centinaia di commenti. Tutti uguali. Per loro si stanno scansando tutti, siamo culati, gli arbitri ci fischiano a favore, e ma se Radu non la lisciava. Vivono in un mondo parallelo, sono eterni complessati cronici che vivono forse senza rendersene conto un complesso di inferiorità eterno. in generale gente altamente antisportiva, infatti gli interisti vivono di rivalse, di capipopolo che li aizzano contro il "sistema". Ma che ne sanno loro di cicli di calcio che hanno lasciato il segno in tutto il Mondo. Il Milanista vive di calcio, loro di gombloddiiiii.


La cosa divertente è che sono convinti di avere il sistema contro, quando fra Spezia, Udinese, Napoli noi e posticipo della gare con il Bologna (io se fossi interista mi vergognerei), Torino, Juventus, rigore con l'Atalanta (non conto il secondo goal contro l'Empoli perchè avrebbero vinto comunque), avremmo dovuto aver già vinto il campionato da un pezzo. Sono ridicoli.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Si riferisce all'autogol dell'Empoli?
> 
> Comunque avete visto l'esultanza di Tudor, sia al gol annullato che al loro gol, una roba senza senso.


O il passaggio del difensore nel loro terzo gol.
Ma in quel lido li sono degli invasati pazzeschi, sono convinti che il palazzo ce l'abbia con loro quando se sto scudetto ancora si gioca è proprio grazie agli aiuti che hanno ricevuto.
Incredibile.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 1 commento? centinaia di commenti. Tutti uguali. Per loro si stanno scansando tutti, siamo culati, gli arbitri ci fischiano a favore, e ma se Radu non la lisciava. Vivono in un mondo parallelo, sono eterni complessati cronici che vivono forse senza rendersene conto un complesso di inferiorità eterno. in generale gente altamente antisportiva, infatti gli interisti vivono di rivalse, di capipopolo che li aizzano contro il "sistema". Ma che ne sanno loro di cicli di calcio che hanno lasciato il segno in tutto il Mondo. Il Milanista vive di calcio, loro di gombloddiiiii.


Quando ho bisogno di riprendermi psicologicamente entro li dentro. Fegati spappolati come neanche in macelleria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che sono convinti di avere il sistema contro, quando fra Spezia, Udinese, Napoli noi e posticipo della gare con il Bologna (io se fossi interista mi vergognerei), Torino, Juventus, rigore con l'Atalanta (non conto il secondo goal contro l'Empoli perchè avrebbero vinto comunque), avremmo dovuto aver già vinto il campionato da un pezzo. Sono ridicoli.



la cosa migliore è che sono convinti che siamo una squadra da 5 posto, che siamo scarsi e in grazia divina. Ovviamente nessun nostro giocatore potrebbe giocare un minuto nella loro rosa, poi arriva la prima Turca, ovvero il più mediocre del nostro centrocampo titolare e diventa un fenomeno per loro. Io godo tantissimo, perchè i prossimi anni per loro saranno dolorosissimi, fatti di player trading e di tagli continui. Ci guarderanno con il binocolo.


----------



## hsl (9 Maggio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero dice "mi dispiace però non posso"?
> 
> Era in occasione del secondo gol di Tonali e Tameze chiedeva di annullarlo per non so bene cosa...


Tameze ha avuto da dire perché nella ripartenza l'arbitro era in mezzo e doveri ha risposto " mi spiace ma non posso scomparire"


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Maggio 2022)

Ma quello schifoso di Montipò che chiedeva il fuorigioco sul secondo gol di Tonali?
Ma che voleva 'sto turista del calcio?
Tre pere, ciccio! E abbassa quel braccio.
Autentici signor nessuno assatanati contro di noi: non mi do altra spiegazione che non siano premi a vincere.


----------



## mark (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la cosa migliore è che sono convinti che siamo una squadra da 5 posto, che siamo scarsi e in grazia divina. Ovviamente nessun nostro giocatore potrebbe giocare un minuto nella loro rosa, poi arriva la prima Turca, ovvero il più mediocre del nostro centrocampo titolare e diventa un fenomeno per loro. Io godo tantissimo, perchè* i prossimi anni per loro saranno dolorosissimi, fatti di player trading e di tagli continui. Ci guarderanno con il binocolo.*


Lo spero anch'io, riuscire a vincere questo scudetto sarebbe un passo importante in questo'ottica. Speriamo che i ragazzi riescano a portare a casa quello che si meritano.


----------



## Manue (9 Maggio 2022)

180' ... 180... dai


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma quello schifoso di Montipò che chiedeva il fuorigioco sul secondo gol di Tonali?
> Ma che voleva 'sto turista del calcio?
> Tre pere, ciccio! E abbassa quel braccio.
> Autentici signor nessuno assatanati contro di noi: non mi do altra spiegazione che non siano premi a vincere.


Ma che assatanati, dai. Hanno fatto una partita normalissima.
Poi boh, avete mai praticato uno sport di squadra? Io ho giocato a calcio per venticinque anni e se ci davano un rigore contro ci arrabbiavamo, se non ci davano un rigore a favore ci arrabbiavamo, se ci annullavano un gol ci arrabbiavamo ecc ecc ecc. E nessuna di quelle partite aveva una reale importanza.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma quello schifoso di Montipò che chiedeva il fuorigioco sul secondo gol di Tonali?
> Ma che voleva 'sto turista del calcio?
> Tre pere, ciccio! E abbassa quel braccio.
> Autentici signor nessuno assatanati contro di noi: non mi do altra spiegazione che non siano premi a vincere.


ormai un po' tutti al 99% quando l'avversario segna protestano a prescindere


----------



## The P (9 Maggio 2022)

Ieri vittoria da squadra, da squadra che ci crede.

Chi è sceso in campo e chi è subentrato ha messo lo stesso spirito di sacrificio e la stessa voglia di crederci.

Ieri, rispetto ad altre volte la difesa mi ha fatto un pò tremare, hanno avuto qualche ripartenza in cui il nostro schieramento, a 3 dietro, si è lasciato bucare. Se non avessimo avuto due velocisti come Tomori e Kalulu poteva andarci male. 

Comunque, stiamo meritando questo primo posto. 

Ora sotto con l'Atalanta, venderanno cara la pelle.


----------

